# Keshia Knight is a liar



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

*by the way i dont think she is a liar i just wanted a eye catching title
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*

sooooooo.....i was reading curlynikki and came across her interview about her natural hair and some people had this to say...


_I think I am smelling bs with this post.  She clearly looks like she has  a texturizer, my hair was exactly the same with one.  There was no  fullness, juss merely a curl, with the front mostly straight.

If KNP had "type 3" hair throughout life, then why didn't it appear shinier, straighter and longer on the Cosby Show?

And  are you kidding me with the "I condition my hair then wash it out until  it feels squeaky clean and then hit the heat"!!!! Really???

I'm sorry but I am really smelling too much BS with her post.

It  realy saddens me because some people will do anything for a little  extra publicity.  And I honestly feel bad for her for not being able to  accept her natural self. 

Very disappointed Rudy!

_ 



_I'm sorry, I agree with Anonymous who said that her post is BS. There's  no way that she naturally has that curl pattern in the photo she  provided and still have that Rudy Huxtable hair that we remember from  the Cosby Show. I definitely detect a texturizer also. To Anonymous  12:46, everyone has the freedom to think what they want about her hair,  and maybe I'm one of the only people who might agree with the person who  brought it up, but I'm not believing it either.
_ 

comments were also made about her having heat damage 

i personally think this is why when hair typing you need to see hair wet ...with products.... and dry 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Keshia Knight Pulliam: Natural Hair Celeb | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 7, 2011)

I think her hair is heat trained. She wears it straight most of the time.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 7, 2011)

looks like "heat trained" hair....*Kanye Shrug*


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 7, 2011)

I think those stringy ends in the front are due to heat damage.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like heat damage to me. She even admitted to the heat taming her curl a little over time in the article. I don't think she's a liar.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 7, 2011)

Heat damage in the front along with the blonde highlights. Blonde highlights can damage certain hair textures just as badly as heat.


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 7, 2011)

Heat trained or a weave?  I can't see her scalp.


----------



## abcd09 (Feb 7, 2011)

so heat trained hair makes you look type 3?


----------



## ManeVixen (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh I thought she had a keratin treatment or something but heat trained would make sense too.


----------



## Keen (Feb 7, 2011)

Her curls are really different than it was when she was on the Cosby show. I don't kow if it's a texturizer or how she takes care of her hair now.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 7, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> so heat trained hair makes you look type 3?


 Yes, it can. I have some heat trained pieces that look 3A and one small strand is perfectly straight


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

by the way i dont think she is a liar i just wanted a eye catching title


----------



## melissa-bee (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like it could be heat damage, are those highlights at the front?


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 7, 2011)

Keen said:


> Her curls are really different than it was when she was on the Cosby show. I don't kow if it's a texturizer or how she takes care of her hair now.



She never wore her hair curly on the Cosby show.  It was always brushed out and pulled into ponytails.  Or the back was left brushed out to the max with the top in a braided pony.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeahh, those are definitely not the curls she was born with. Her hair in the Cosby Show wouldn't have looked like this:






with the type of hair that is in that picture. It would have looked silkier and been less full.

But for people to call her a liar is taking it too far. I read the article, and she never said that her hair was type 3 all her life...all she said was that it was very very curly and that she was always natural, except for a little bit in college. It's entirely possible that she had hair like EllePixie's or Irresistable's, where it's dense and full, but also featured clear and discernible curls. That kind of hair, with the proper manipulation, could become that Rudy Huxtable hair which she was famous for. 

I mean...she admits to using frequent heat on squeaky clean hair, without any freaking heat protectant. And as everyone can see, she doesn't do that Kimmaytube press...she shoots for relaxer straight. After years of that, hell yeah she's gonna lose much of her curl pattern. Anyone would. Wonder woman would.

I don't know why people get so mad about other people's hair. Always so quick to try to call someone out on some perceived B.S. or shut them down....it's so not that serious and it's not on their heads. Why do they care so much?


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

*CN: Word on the street is that you're natural.  Is this true? *

KNP:  I am natural and have been my entire life, except for a short time in  college, when I experimented with a perm.   I have always had lots of  long, thick hair.  Everyone remembers me from 'The Cosby Show', with my  big, puffy braids. Sometimes I look back and think, _"*y’all did me so dirty…you didn’t even blow dry my hair right… just slapped it back*_*!*"  [Laughter] It was funny because I had never embraced the fact that my  hair was very, very curly.  Whenever they’d style it on set, they’d  brush through it and pull it back. And every one knows if your goal is  to keep your curls, you never ever brush or comb through them! Frizz  city.  That’s why my hair was always so big.

It was like a whole  new world for me the first time I got my hair really straight.  I think I  was 13 years old and had never been introduced to the pressing comb. I  loved it.  At that time, I didn’t like wearing my hair curly.  I grew up  in the ‘80s when the Jheri Curl was king.  So I would get teased a lot  because my hair was ringlety curly and really dark, jet black.  Even  now, on 'The House of Payne', Lance will tease me when I’m washing my  hair, saying, ‘uh oh, Jheri Curl in full effect!’  So I had this whole  complex around that, and never wanted to wear my naturally curly  texture.

But as I got older and went to college, things changed.  There is nothing like that Atlanta heat! My freshmen year at Spelman, I  lived in Apex and we didn’t have any AC.  I would straighten my hair and  wake up the next morning to a sweated out mess.
*
I  can totally relate.  It was the NC heat and humidity that helped me put  down the flat iron.  It’ll force you to embrace your curls!*

Yes!  It’ll make you love your natural look.   I had no choice!  So, I  started wearing my curls because I was just tired of fighting.  So even  now, when I’m not working, and I’m at home, my hair is curly 90% of the  time.  And there has definitely been a learning curve.  I’ve had to take  the time to try different products and styles.  Every girl who wears  her hair natural knows that it is truly trial and error. Trying  different things, different products… Should I blot dry now? Should I  comb through the conditioner in the shower?… Should I style it dry?… You  have to figure out what works best for your hair and stick with it.


*What are your curly hairstyle staples?*

My  curly hairstyles.  It’s funny though because I usually don’t wear it  out and curly- my favorite style is a free-formed bun.  I wear it like  that a lot.  Or, I’ll put a headband scarf on to hold back my edges and  wear it out from there.  I don’t like to wash it everyday and  maintaining moisture is very important, so I’ll usually wear it out the  first day, and then pull it up into a funny little bun the next few  days.  Then I’ll wash it again.  I usually find that when I deep  condition (and put on a cap), the curls have more elasticity and remain  defined longer.

*
Do you ever wear twist or braid-outs?*

No  I don’t, because that’s more work. Isn’t that horrible?!  Plus, my curl  is defined without having to twist.  I’m fine with it. I just wash,  towel dry, apply some leave-in, and keep it moving.

*
What products are you using?*

Pantene  makes my favorite shampoo and conditioner. They work really well with  my hair- I just pick up whatever bottles of Pantene are on sale at  Tarjay.  No real preference.  I also like *Kim Kimble's*  products. She has a Deep Conditioning Honey Oatmeal Shampoo and  Conditioner.  Love, love that line.  I’ll leave a little Pantene  conditioner on and I’ll put the Honey Oatmeal Conditioner on top of  that, and sit under my heat cap for like 30 minutes while I watch TV or  get on the computer.  Then I’ll rinse it out and apply a little bit of *KMS' Bounce Back*...  it works really well.  I have sensitive skin and have to avoid greasy,  heavy products, or my face will break out.  I like Bounce Back because  it’s light and it holds the curl without making it hard or crunchy.   Sometimes I’ll add a little bit of JAM to smooth my edges… that’s old  school.

*
You frequently wear your hair straight.  Do you style it yourself? How do you protect your curls?

*I  do my own hair most of the time, unless I’m working.  What I do is wash  and condition it, detangling my hair in the shower while the  conditioner is still in, and then rinse it out completely.  I think a  lot of the problems people have is that they don’t rinse their hair good  enough… but if you can run your hair across it and it squeaks…  literally… then it’s clean.  I then blot dry with a towel until the  majority of the moisture is gone. Next, I divide my hair in sections and  lightly blow dry with an air concentrator attachment and a brush.   Finally, I apply a little *Aveda Brilliant Emollient Gloss *as  I flat iron it.  That’s all I do. I’ve learned that less is more- - it  keeps my skin clear and the overall result is much sleeker.
Another  thing to be mindful of is how often you’re heat styling.  I don’t put a  lot of heat on my hair.  Once I wash it and flat iron it, I rarely touch  up.  I don’t flat iron it again until I wash it again. As I’ve gotten  older, I believe the heat has tamed my curl a little.

*
What is your nighttime routine? How do you preserve your curly or straight styles?*

I  usually wrap my hair at night when it’s straight, to keep it smooth.   The next morning, all I have to do is brush it down and keep it moving.   My hair gets greasy fast, so by day 4, it’s ponytail time! I usually  have to wash every 5-7 days because my hair is very oily.

When  I’m wearing it curly, I’ll throw a scarf around it to help my edges lay  down, so I don’t wake up with my hair all over the place.


*What is the best thing about being curly?*

I  think the best thing about being natural is the versatility.  You can  achieve so many beautiful and different styles. Although not every  natural has healthy hair, I do feel that avoiding harsh chemicals  promotes healthier hair.  You can do more with it because it’s less  fragile.


*Tell us about your current or upcoming projects!*

'Tyler  Perry's House of Pain'!  They picked us up again and we’re in the  process of shooting 41 episodes. The first one should premier very soon,  they’re playing reruns right now, gearing up.  Check us out at 9pm on  TBS.

*
Is there anything you'd like to say to the CN.com community?*

I’d  like to say that I’m really happy that CurlyNikki.com exists because so  many little girls only know what they see on TV.  They don’t realize  how beautiful their hair is.  I think by showing and being role models  to young girls, it will allow them to embrace their curls, and embrace  themselves, much, much sooner than women like you and me.  They need to  realize that we’re all different, but it’s all beautiful.  There is no  one way or one thing that is more beautiful than the other.   
http://www.blogger.com/share-post.g?blogID=641059109122778151&postID=6083600607405719982&target=buzz


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> It's entirely possible that she had hair like EllePixie's or Irresistable's, where it's dense and full, but also featured clear and discernible curls. That kind of hair, with the proper manipulation, could become that Rudy Huxtable hair which she was famous for.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 7, 2011)

Whatever floats her boat.  Whatevers on her head looks good.


----------



## Roux (Feb 7, 2011)

this thread is sad


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 7, 2011)

Whatever she did to it, I will always love little Rudy (although Olivia was my absolute favorite!!! Love me some Ray).....


----------



## tatiana (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure what to think and I met her in person when she was a teenager (13 or 14) and her hair look like a huge type 4 blowout straight. I would have never taken her as a type 3.

She is right about Jheri Curl being king and type 3c was not popular but Vanessa had natural hair and Sandra had natural hair. Lisa had something. I would think they would have promoted the curls if she had them unless they did not want to "define" them because people would be "confuse" by a brown girl with defined curly hair.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like heat damage but she and her hair looks so pretty.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 7, 2011)

i thought she was permed.


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 7, 2011)

Roux said:


> this thread is sad



Agreed.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think she's necessarily lying.  Brittanynic (LHCF member) used to have hair that was *clearly* type 4 hair (mostly 4b IMO).  And now, after heat-training her hair, it definitely looks type 3.  

So it's possible.


----------



## Strangefruittree (Feb 7, 2011)

Yall are sillier than silly for caring so much lol... but if it makes anyone feel better- i obviously have 3c 4 a hair IMO - cause im not hair scientist, if there are any hair scientists please disect my statement. When i was a little girl my hair was much thicker and heavier than it seems now... I havenot had a relaxer in over 10 years, i barely use heat on my hair.... Consistant heat usually straightens my curls out alot, my 3c/ 4a curls start to look higher up in the 3s... Also my momma told me, when i started to notice the change in my hair (went from very thick dark hair to fine not so thick lighter brown hair) that it happens every 7-10 years, the hair pattern will change... Either way, she was a beautiful kid with beautiful hair and a beautiful woman with beautiful hair... and its just hair


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 7, 2011)

wait? am I missing it? Despite the somewhat jarring thread title...I don't think this thread is sad. It's actually quite informative. I had no idea too much heat or color can totally alter someone's hair pattern and/or curl. The comment on what Rudy's hair would look like on the Cosby show v today is a good point. Hadn't thought of it like that.  And people are bringing up other member's hair for comparison and further explanation. I'm actually learning a lot.

I guess it depends on how you look at things. Either way, just commenting "this is sad" or co-signing doesn't help the convo....except to possibly incite some crazy comment or fighting words. I just don't see the purpose. Especially with people saying really informative things. Just my two cents.


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 7, 2011)

It's probably not even her hair, and she probably wasn't planning on people thinking it was.  A lot of time these internet interviewers will just pull a picture off of the net to post with the interview, not really making sure it's an accurate or current picture of the person.  That could be her sportin' her vacation weave--who knows.


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 7, 2011)

I think calling the girl out is a lil far man.. its just not that serious IMO


----------



## Strangefruittree (Feb 7, 2011)

LaBelleLL said:


> wait? am I missing it? Despite the somewhat jarring thread title...I don't think this thread is sad. It's actually quite informative. I had no idea too much heat or color can totally alter someone's hair pattern and/or curl. The comment on what Rudy's hair would look like on the Cosby show v today is a good point. Hadn't thought of it like that. And people are bringing up other member's hair for comparison and further explanation. I'm actually learning a lot.
> 
> I guess it depends on how you look at things. Either way, just commenting "this is sad" or co-signing doesn't help the convo....except to possibly incite some crazy comment or fighting words. I just don't see the purpose. Especially with people saying really informative things. Just my two cents.


 
Im getting the feeling that there is this underlying tone that 3 hair is desirable and worth lying for... when its not.... nicely styled healthy hair is desirable... i cant see someone lying about their natural hair pattern, for what reason? when she looks magnificent... Id be like yo, I have type 10 z hair and i made it do this and i look hot... I mean, really though... Yall wanna see some Shyttty type three hair... i think i got a picture on my fotki, check it out.. it may make someone feel better about their hair some how... lol ( im saying this all with a big smile on my face not intending to hurt feelings just saying... tis all)


----------



## me-T (Feb 7, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ... And as everyone can see, *she doesn't do that Kimmaytube press*...she shoots for relaxer straight...


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

looks like heat training to me. Also, back then everyone used to comb the curl pattern out of black kids hair and it was just a big bush. The few times I saw rudy's hair not in a big comb out/blow dried bush, it looked like it would have some curl to it. Don't think she;s lying.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yeahh, those are definitely not the curls she was born with. Her hair in the Cosby Show wouldn't have looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz they're insecure and don't think girls like rudy can have hair "like that"


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 7, 2011)

NikStar said:


> It's probably not even her hair, and she probably wasn't planning on people thinking it was.  A lot of time these internet interviewers will just pull a picture off of the net to post with the interview, not really making sure it's an accurate or current picture of the person.  That could be her sportin' her vacation weave--who knows.



This is possible. If she always wears her hair straight, it might be hard to even find a curly picture.

Her hair has been discussed here on the board before and I remember members talking about having seen her or met her when she was at Spelman. Someone said they saw her at a sorority event and she had her hair pulled back in a bun and there were visible waves. They said she appeared to be maybe a 3c. Hair can look looser when pulled back though. I know mine does.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 7, 2011)

Strangefruittree said:


> every 7-10 years, the hair pattern will change... Either way, she was a beautiful kid with beautiful hair and a beautiful woman with beautiful hair... and its just hair



This is true! 

ETA: I just found this link that explains hair changes with age. How Does Hair Texture Change? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> looks like heat training to me. *Also, back then everyone used to comb the curl pattern out of black kids hair and it was just a big bush. *The few times I saw rudy's hair not in a big comb out/blow dried bush, it looked like it would have some curl to it. Don't think she;s lying.



This! 

Im getting the feeling from a few of these comments that type 3 hair isn't able to "bush out" the way Keshia's hair was on The Cosby Show.  That is why some are calling her a liar.  That is why I am shaking my head at this thread because a coarse type 3 would definitely bush out that way, and bounce back into spiral ringlets with product.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 7, 2011)

I found the thread. A few members mentioned that they had met or seen her before.



Southernbella. said:


> I met her about 5 years ago, and she was definitely natural then. In college, Keisha had been my roommate's...spesch? (I have no idea what that is, but they said it all the time) and she came over for her Christmas party (btw, my old roommate must know your sister then! Small world! )
> 
> Anyway, her hair was in a bun, but she had waves for days. It was beautiful.





KiniKakes said:


> My sister and I know her too.  I met her only once at a Spelman homecoming, but my older sister knows her very well.  She pledged her (Eta Kappa Chapter of Delta) at Spelman college.  She is *definitely not relaxed*..... she presses her hair.
> 
> I just turned to my sister (who is sitting next to me) and asked her to confirm. She laughed at me and was like, "Umm, no Keisha's hair natural!"





KiniKakes said:


> Ya'all, I know absolutely nothing about the girl.... or her regimen for that matter.  I didnt pledge Delta at Spelman along with them (I went to UMBC). I was introduced to her during tailgating at Homecoming one year.  We met briefly, hugged as sorors, and that was it. I would guess that she has 3c hair and very thick naturally.
> 
> It's definitely possible for pressed hair to get that straight. I pressed my hair for a long time before i finally relaxed it. It got just as silky and straight when i pressed it, and looked exactly like my relaxer now. I only ended up relaxing it because it got annoying having to avoid the humidity/rain in the summer. But i will say that after pressing it for so long... when it got wet it did not puff back up into a kinky afro. It eventually becomes overprocessed and remains straight when it gets wet. Kind of hard to explain.... but it was a result of long term pressing for me.
> 
> Lauren450, Im sure they do! My sisters name is Nabs, and she pledged in Spring 1998.





Southernbella. said:


> Ok, I got the dirt!
> 
> I sent my old roommate a message, and this was her reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 7, 2011)

snilloh said:


> This!
> 
> Im getting the feeling from a few of these comments that type 3 hair isn't able to "bush out" the way Keshia's hair was on The Cosby Show. That is why some are calling her a liar. That is why I am shaking my head at this thread because a coarse type 3 would definitely bush out that way, and bounce back into spiral ringlets with product.


 

Yes, because back in the 80's hardly anyone knew how to take care of curly hair.

I didn't know I had curls until I went natural as an adult.

All pictures of me as a kid, the curls were brushed out, blown out, or pressed out--the only styling aid used was Ultra Sheen & Blue Magic


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 7, 2011)

Um...LOLz at the comments on Curly Nikki...doing too too much.

LOLz at the title of this thread...fire starter!

I have no idea if that picture is her hair or not, I couldn't even find another pic of her hair curly online to mildly sleuth. If it takes more that 3.75 minutes, that's too much for good ol' Elle.

She needs to go on the CN comments and pull a


----------



## knt1229 (Feb 7, 2011)

I used to think Rudy's hair looked like mine as a child only her's was bigger. I'm a solid type 4 always have been. I'm thinking the pic in the OP may not be her actual hair. Also, in the interview she says when it's wet it looks like a Jheri curl I always thought type 3 hair gets straighter not curlier when wet due to the weight of the water. So that makes me believe she is not a type 3 at all. Based on her own words she is heat damaged/trained. She never mentioned hair type so I don't think she was misleading anyone but she makes things very clear, at least to me, with her words.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> looks like heat training to me. *Also, back then everyone used to comb the curl pattern out of black kids hair and it was just a big bush. *The few times I saw rudy's hair not in a big comb out/blow dried bush, it looked like it would have some curl to it. Don't think she;s lying.



 This was the case with my sisters and I growing up.


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 7, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Yes, because back in the 80's hardly anyone knew how to take care of curly hair.
> 
> I didn't know I had curls until I went natural as an adult.
> 
> All pictures of me as a kid, the curls were brushed out, blown out, or pressed out--the only styling aid used was Ultra Sheen & Blue Magic



same here!  My momma eventually got tired of pressing my hair, and just relaxed it.  Like you, I didn't even know I had curls until I grew the relaxer out.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> LOLz at the title of this thread...fire starter!



lalalalalalaaaa....sorry


----------



## Aviah (Feb 7, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yeahh, those are definitely not the curls she was born with. Her hair in the Cosby Show wouldn't have looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITA with the bolded.
I could not agree "harder" at the red...


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 7, 2011)

Aviah said:


> ITA with the bolded.
> I could not agree "harder" at the red...



They see someone who is clearly not biracial with some curly hair and chicks get all kinds of bent out of shape...smh


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 7, 2011)

All I have to say is, who knows if she's telling the truth or not.....now-a-days a full lace wig can be a person's own grown full head of hair and will have a disguising hairline to go with it.....which I'm sure she has a closet full of, like pretty much all the other celebs who constantly change their hair.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 7, 2011)

I have thick 4b- ish hair, while my cousin has 3c hair. We got our hair done the same exact styles growing up, and our hair looked pretty much the same because all curls were combed and brushed out. The only difference? My ponytail would shrink, and not have much movement, while hers swang much like Rudy in that video where she pushed Vanessa.


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 7, 2011)

ok I have read the article and I have to say I am not sure she is lying. I have 3 type hair but not thick and I know if I put a blow dryer in my hair I can get it looking just like they had her wearing her hair in the cosby show and I think that is the look they were going for. I can finger blow my hair dry and I will have the big frizz looks which use to be one of my style to wear to work in my 20's when I didn't feel like really doing my hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Yes, because back in the 80's hardly anyone knew how to take care of curly hair.
> 
> I didn't know I had curls until I went natural as an adult.
> 
> All pictures of me as a kid, the curls were brushed out, blown out, or pressed out--the only styling aid used was Ultra Sheen & Blue Magic


 i use to notice when I was teen getting relaxers that my hair would do nice wash and go's and that I had waves when I stretched, but as a kid, my hair was always combed out and bushy, so it didn't register that my hair was curly until I went natural about 7 years ago. Crazy how so many of us are discovering the basic nature of out hair at such a late stage.

LOL @ blue magic. That stuff smelled awful, but I liked the beigy looking one with the little specks in it.  African Pride was also a staple in my house growing up. It smelled sooooo good


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not gonna call her a liar, but I could go either way on this....
Like others have said, I didn't know I had any curls until I went natural, so yes, when she was a kid, maybe her curls were brushed out.  I also have parts of my hair that are heat damaged and my hair looks just like hers in that curly pic.


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 7, 2011)

LOLOL @ lil Rudy being a fraud.

..boy i always get a tickle on this forum


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think she's lying. Like others have stated her hair was combed//brushed out as a child. I'm 4a/b in the front and the whole back of my hair is 3b/c. I never knew I had curls until I went natural last year. It explained why I could never tell when I needed a relaxer by the back alone. 

If you look at my pictures as a child my hair looked uniformed because it was brushed out.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't mind me. I'm just counting.

One crab

Two crab

Three crab

Four

Five crab

Six crab

Seven crab more


----------



## kami02 (Feb 7, 2011)

All I can say is that I was OBSESSED with her hair when I was a little girl. She just had so much!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 7, 2011)

Word on da skreet...you lyin' boutcho hurrrr!!!



 GIFSoup


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Feb 7, 2011)

Rudy always had a head full of thick beautiful hair.

 On The Cosby show they probably just fro'd it out because it wasn't like Denise's or Saundra- on a serious 1980's note.

lol at everyone coming up with reasons why she has loose 3's hair...Why do we need to come up with excuses..Comparing someone's hair pics from when they were 6-12 years old and someone who is 30...lol...Im sure if each of you compare your hair from when you were young and natural to now--its not the exact same.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a big *** afro when I was about 8. My mom cut my hair and I wore it short. We picked the hell out of it because leaving the curls clumped was sooo not the move. You wanted a big round fro. My mom had a big fro too. Now she has straight-ish 3a hair. 

Ya'll don't know, curl pattern wasn't a big deal! No questions about "how can I get my curls to POP?" And the products we had...wasn't like they made our hair do anything special. 

Even us 3's worked hard to get those bushy do's. LOL.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

man this hair texture stuff is so stupid.  supposed "regular black" girl has some curls and people mad like hell


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 7, 2011)

That explains so much. I never understood why my Grandmother got a relaxer.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know what to think. All I know is that it's funny that she didn't like her Rudy Huxtable Hair but that was the hair that all my friends and I wanted growing up. I LOVED her hair


----------



## keepithealthy (Feb 7, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Yes, because back in the 80's hardly anyone knew how to take care of curly hair.
> 
> *I didn't know I had curls until I went natural as an adult.
> *
> All pictures of me as a kid, the curls were brushed out, blown out, or pressed out--the only styling aid used was Ultra Sheen & Blue Magic



I'm 3c, 4a and my mama didn't even know I had curly hair. My hair was always washed, combed and brushed to death, with an occasional straightening comb job in there.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2011)

Its hard to say if its a texturizer or not.  I can't tell by looking at this picture because her hair is straightened and put in pigtails.







I'm 3C and I never knew my hair was curly either till I did the BC
Back in the 70's there was no such thing as gel. Just Vaseline and Vitapointe.


----------



## kblc06 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had Rudy Huxtable hair when I was young....my family actually nicknamed  me after her dude to the sheer amount of hair that I had. But my hair is solidly thready, spongy textured type 3/4a.  When brushed or combed out, my hair can look just like type 4 hair.  With that said, I believe her hair has most likely been heat trained.


----------



## keepithealthy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes hair can look really different depending on how it is cared for. 
For instance Terry from tightlycurly.com

Before 






After


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 7, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yeahh, those are definitely not the curls she was born with. Her hair in the Cosby Show wouldn't have looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I had a fro as a kid when my mom just chopped my hair off one day

I got the pics,  but for the sake of not being laughed at 

I mean it was a crooked , choppy kinda fro


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Sometimes hair can look really different depending on how it is cared for.
> For instance Terry from tightlycurly.com
> 
> Before
> ...



wow would never guessed that was the same head at all


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> yeah I had a fro as a kid when my mom just chopped my hair off one day
> 
> *I got the pics,  but for the sake of not being laughed at *
> 
> I mean it was a crooked , choppy kinda fro




oke: in your own time hun this a safe place


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 7, 2011)

My childhood hair looked just like the picture of Keshia's childhood hair that was posted. Curls were brushed out, and I had huge puffy frizz. Years later, when I learned about gel and put down the brush, I suddenly had curls. As others have mentioned, no one was using curl-enhancing, moisturizing products back in the 80s (or earlier); it was shampoo and the blue or green petroleum jelly "grease." She may very well have some damage from always straightening, and also from bleaching her hair, but there isn't any real proof of which texture her hair was as a child. And hair texture does change and thin out over time.

Yet another thread indicating how stupid and divisive hair typing is.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 7, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Its hard to say if its a texturizer or not.  I can't tell by looking at this picture because her hair is straightened and put in pigtails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hair food and sulfur 8


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> *hair food* and sulfur 8



OMG!!! I rememba hair food!!! There was this commercial that came on during Soul Train - "Magnificent Hair Food....It's good for your hair!"


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 7, 2011)

All I know is my hair looked exactly like Rudy's when I was growing up. And even though I have discovered curls after caring for it, my hair as a child wasn't a 3 then and it's not a 3 now. Even though she didn't claim to be a 3 that pic of her with the light colored curls looks closer to Ananda's texture. I don't believe that is the texture she's had all her life. But no matter what the texture the woman has gorgeous hair.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 7, 2011)

Her hair hasnt looked good since the Cosby Show, and yes that looks like a gelled/moussed up texturizer, ick. 
And yes, I am emo about Lil Rudy' s hair, I was obsessed with how beautiful it was as well as a young whippersnapper..however...met her in person (since her being an adult) and her hair wasnt at all striking like it was back then, and appeared to be relaxed to me-I was looking very hard..all up in her follicles!)


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 7, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> OMG!!! I rememba hair food!!! There was this commercial that came on during Soul Train - "Magnificent Hair Food....It's good for your hair!"



Why does my mama still use it?  I hated that stuff.


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Crazy how so many of us are discovering the basic nature of out hair at such a late stage.


 

I think its so funny to see ourselves as grown women up in the mirror going  at the sight of our REAL hair (new growth/natural).

I damn near fell off the counter trying to get a look at one of my curly new growth strands the other day.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> Yet another thread indicating how stupid and divisive hair typing is.



yamilee21thats why i posted it as i really dont think you can always tell from dry air ALONE the hair type


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Feb 7, 2011)

Her hair looks like the Youtuber's that caused a stir here *Taneshasadvice*. It was supposed to be a lace wig too.  
I really don't know but it looks like good  moisturizing products and heat trained to me.


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 7, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Sometimes hair can look really different depending on how it is cared for.
> For instance Terry from tightlycurly.com
> 
> Before
> ...




But the issue here is people expect Terri's hair to have defined curls because she is biracial. Truth be told- folks don't want to accept the fact that non-biracial girls can have curly hair too. especially brown-skinned girls
And on top of all that isn't all natural hair curly? Its just different curl sizes.  

Keshia does have naturally curly hair but like she stated in her interview she has used heat to tame her curls.


----------



## knt1229 (Feb 7, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Sometimes hair can look really different depending on how it is cared for.
> For instance Terry from tightlycurly.com
> 
> Before
> ...


 
IMO, this isn't a good example of hair changing relative to the thread topic because Terri's hair was badly damaged. The health of her hair and care of her hair changed which resulted in a dramatic difference in hair texture/appearance. 

Rudy/Keisha's hair has always been well cared for. So her hair history and situation is drastically different than Terri's. 

More people here may be able to relate to Terri because many people here haven't always had the best hair care practices so it's possible they may have experienced dramatic changes in their hair texture and appearance like Terri.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't know what kind of product she has in her hair. More power to her.

I have 3C hair (I think...don't care) and I didn't know it was curly either. A lady at work called me "curly top" the other day, and I was like... cool! 

My mom has the type of hair that KK's picture looks like as an adult. And there is no way  her hair could ever look like KK's as a child... no matter what you did to it. BUT... like I said KK probably has it loaded down with product just as I do most of the time I "wash n go."


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 7, 2011)

coconut said:


> oke: in your own time hun this a safe place


ive posted them here before LOL

But ok here we go again, one more time,  I know nobody believes anything without pics around hea

in a photo booth,  wasnt ready for the shot


Hosted on Fotki

this one is worse


Hosted on Fotki

why did my fiance just get a big laugh at these pics and dare me to post them erplexed
I knew him in high school- he had a fro


----------



## Minty (Feb 7, 2011)

a simple simple regimen and being skilled in technique always produces the greatest results. 

I love her hair and its great she talked about her regimen.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Feb 7, 2011)

it's just heat training. she says herself that she straightens her hair frequently. i think her admission that she straightens her hair is the most telling because pics do nothing. curly hair can look bushy and 4a pigtails from a blow-out can swing like hers did. they've been using heat on her hair since she was a child- she kept some texture but it's a lot looser by now


----------



## ParagonTresses (Feb 7, 2011)

I didn't recognize her in that last pic OP posted...


----------



## Bnster (Feb 7, 2011)

coconut said:


> yamilee21thats why i posted it as i really dont think you can always tell from dry air ALONE the hair type



Nothing to do about the post. 

But it looks like the "Mentioned" Option is back.  Love that option on here!
Yea, Nikos!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

coconut said:


> @yamilee21thats why i posted it as i really dont think you can always tell from dry air ALONE the hair type


i agree but the 'nappy' police will fight u if u say that


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> ive posted them here before LOL
> 
> But ok here we go again, one more time,  I know nobody believes anything without pics around hea
> 
> ...




awwwww thanks for posting you look so cute  i was never ready for those photo booths now the new ones here shout at you to GET READY KEEP YOUR HEAD STILL wth


----------



## Bnster (Feb 7, 2011)

Irresistible you were such a beautiful little girl, treasure those pics. You are so cute and love the hair! Ah so cute!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> ive posted them here before LOL
> 
> But ok here we go again, one more time,  I know nobody believes anything without pics around hea
> 
> ...


u were a beautiful child


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> i agree but the *'nappy' police* will fight u if u say that




:rofl3:


they really dont play


----------



## Lucie (Feb 7, 2011)

I am confused. I always that that Keshia was my hair twin. A solid 4a/b like me. When my mom didn't braid my hair it looked like a long bush of hair like her's. How is she a 3c? Can your hair texture change due to heat? Dang, I need to really stop being on ET and go to the hair care forum. Nonetheless, I've always loved her hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 7, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> But the issue here is people expect Terri's hair to have defined curls because she is biracial.* Truth be told- folks don't want to accept the fact that non-biracial girls can have curly hair too. especially brown-skinned girls
> And on top of all that isn't all natural hair curly? Its just different curl sizes.  *
> 
> Keshia does have naturally curly hair but like she stated in her interview she has used heat to tame her curls.


this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?

Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 7, 2011)

...I mean REALLY... couldn't she have provided a pic that didn't cut her forehead off??? I could really care less about her ish but doin those kinda angle shots make it all sooooo suspect....
For the record, ibelieve she is natural but i do not believe THAT is a pic of her natural hair...


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't approve of such shenanigans. 
#teamrudy


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> *Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad.*


*
*


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee I think you hit the nail dead on the head.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Um...LOLz at the comments on Curly Nikki...doing too too much.
> 
> LOLz at the title of this thread...fire starter!
> 
> ...




NOBODY else thinks this s**t is hilarious! I'm like sitting over here dying at this! I want to find somebody to do it to right now!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Feb 8, 2011)

The Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss isn't also a heat protectant? That's how I use it and haven't had any issues. That's how they use it on my hair at the Aveda salon too. erplexed


----------



## knt1229 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair. If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again. Just sad.


 
But people disagreed on Kimmaytube's hair type as well. Many posters thought she was a 3C and Kimmaytube certainly doesn't fit the aesthetic you speak of. FWIW, Kimmay has a vid stating that she is a 4a/b.

I don't think anyone is doubting a brown skin girl can have curly hair. Last I checked Chili from TLC was brown and she clearly has 3a or 3b hair.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> But people disagreed on Kimmaytube's hair type as well. Many posters thought she was a 3C and Kimmaytube certainly doesn't fit the aesthetic you speak of. FWIW, Kimmay has a vid stating that she is a 4a/b.
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting a brown skin girl can have curly hair. Last I checked Chili from TLC was brown and she clearly has 3a or 3b hair.



She means (Kurlee correct me if I'm mistaken) that people always seem to doubt if a "regular" black girl has anything lower than 3c hair. Chilli is brown yes, but her mother is half native american and her father is west indian (which of course is often used as the you got that good hair excuse).


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> NOBODY else thinks this s**t is hilarious! I'm like sitting over here dying at this! I want to find somebody to do it to right now!


i loved that episode! I love cosby show!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> *Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad.*





yup some of the comments i see on curly nikki are alot of the same ignorant comments you hear in everyday life but as they are natural and therefore at peace with their ''naps'' i guess i must be mistaken

if keisha was not famous and had a youtube channel people would be straight out asking her is she mixed cus she doesnt look fully black in the face 

same foolishness LHDC ..leobodyc5...  and chime will probably soon get


----------



## knt1229 (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> She means (Kurlee correct me if I'm mistaken) that people always seem to doubt if a "regular" black girl has anything lower than 3c hair. Chilli is brown yes, but her mother is half native american and her father is west indian (which of course is often used as the you got that good hair excuse).


 
I wasn't getting that vibe from this thread though. It seems to me that most people questioned her hair type because Keisha's hair in the pic posted doesn't seem anywhere near close to the hair type she had as a child. 

Keisha's hair in the pic posted seems more like Chili or Ananda Lewis hair type which doesn't really fit with the way it appeared when she was on the Cosby Show. And for me that has nothing to do with being mixed or not mixed. I'm just using my eyes.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> She means (Kurlee correct me if I'm mistaken) that people always seem to doubt if a "regular" black girl has anything lower than 3c hair. Chilli is brown yes, but her mother is half native american and her father is west indian (which of course is often used as the you got that good hair excuse).


on point. exactly what i meant. 

people like to act brand new, but it's just silly. the girl has nice hair; period. I don't see the need to break down her DNA or whether there is heat damage, lace front, dax, ultra perm, pcj, juices n berries or soul glo on her head. like really?


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> She means (Kurlee correct me if I'm mistaken) that people always seem to doubt if a "regular" black girl has anything lower than 3c hair. Chilli is brown yes, but her mother is half native american and her father is *west indian (which of course is often used as the you got that good hair excuse)*.



yup my family both sides west indian and any length i had is because you got the ''coolie'' in you


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> I wasn't getting that vibe from this thread though. It seems to me that most people questioned her type because Keisha's hair in the pic posted doesn't seem anywhere near close to the hair type she had as a child.
> 
> Keisha's hair in the pic posted seems more like Chili or Ananda Lewis hair type which doesn't really fit with the way it appeared when she was on the Cosby Show.



Oh I didn't get that from this thread either...I was referring to the comments on Curly Nikki. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I mean I won't lie, I am a little confused about her hair, especially since she cut it into a bob not that long ago and it looks longish in that photo? But I dunno, I just don't care either way and the way on CN they were like, "I'm calling BS on this" and saying she is doing it for attention because of the natural hair hype well...not sure how they got alladat...


----------



## knt1229 (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Oh I didn't get that from this thread either...I was referring to the comments on Curly Nikki. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I mean I won't lie, I am a little confused about her hair, especially since she cut it into a bob not that long ago and it looks longish in that photo? But I dunno, I just don't care either way and the way on CN they were like, "I'm calling BS on this" and saying she is doing it for attention because of the natural hair hype well...not sure how they got alladat...


 
Oh ok now I see. I didn't read the CN comments. From what you say, I'm glad I skipped them.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

Curlee_lurker said:


> The Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss isn't also a heat protectant? That's how I use it and haven't had any issues. That's how they use it on my hair at the Aveda salon too. erplexed


:heart2: that stuff

but no I don't think it is , although I use it at times w/heat, it actually is just a finishing gloss,  good stuff

Aveda has that universal styling cream as a heat protectant I think


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

coconut said:


> yup my family both sides west indian and any length i had is because you got the ''coolie'' in you



OMG so my friend used this word last week and I didn't even know what it meant...He was talking about that Ethiopian chick who did the vid on black women and he's like, "Are you sure she's Ethiopian she looks coolie to me..." And I looked it up and I was like wait you're allowed to call people that without being offensive?!!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> on point. exactly what i meant.
> 
> people like to act brand new, but it's just silly. the girl has nice hair; period. I don't see the need to break down her DNA or whether there is heat damage, lace front, dax, ultra perm, pcj, juices n berries or soul glo on her head. like really?



ahhh Dax lanolin! was business


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 8, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> But people disagreed on Kimmaytube's hair type as well. Many posters thought she was a 3C and Kimmaytube certainly doesn't fit the aesthetic you speak of. FWIW, Kimmay has a vid stating that she is a 4a/b.
> 
> *I don't think anyone is doubting a brown skin girl can have curly hair.* Last I checked Chili from TLC was brown and she clearly has 3a or 3b hair.



Agreed!  And don't forget Stacy Dash's beautiful head of hair AND the hundreds of brown skin women here with GORGEOUS hair---including MY ultimate hair idol---HAIRCRUSH!!! And lawd knows if beyonce posted that pic ---ibelieve she would be getting the exact same response in the forum...it's not ALWAYS a color issue ladies.  ithink the issue in this case is the drastic texture change----whether its due to heat damage or genetics or hair products or whatever---it appears keisha's hair texture changed over the years.
Tis all 
xoxo


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> OMG so my friend used this word last week and I didn't even know what it meant...He was talking about that Ethiopian chick who did the vid on black women and he's like, "Are you sure she's Ethiopian she looks coolie to me..." And I looked it up and I was like wait you're allowed to call people that without being offensive?!!



WOOOOOOOW That is mad offensive, and it sounds like it just rolled off his tongue; is he at least Asian? And even then, DAMN! That hurt me. And really, that's a late 19th/early 20th century term, very few people use it or even know what it means, so maybe he thought it would go right over your head.

And now that I think about it, does *HE *even know what it means? LOL, I am just laughing because people use words and phrases all the time without knowing their history or true meaning, it's quite comical, actually.


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 8, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> But people disagreed on Kimmaytube's hair type as well. Many posters thought she was a 3C and Kimmaytube certainly doesn't fit the aesthetic you speak of. FWIW, Kimmay has a vid stating that she is a 4a/b.
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting a brown skin girl can have curly hair. Last I checked Chili from TLC was brown and she clearly has 3a or 3b hair.



Thank-you for this. We're on a hair forum and have been exposed to all different skin colors having all different types of hair. I think everyone is beyond the dark skin having good hurr


----------



## Roux (Feb 8, 2011)

so perpetuating ignorance is okay because she's a celebrity? hmmmm missed that memo.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> WOOOOOOOW That is mad offensive, and it sounds like it just rolled off his tongue; is he at least Asian? And even then, DAMN! That hurt me. And really, that's an early 19th century term, very few people use it or even know what it means, so maybe he thought it would go right over your head.



Yea he def said it like it was nothing and I didn't even know what he meant. And nope he's actually black and latino (I forget which ethnicity). I gave him the confused dog head tilt like er?


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

Strangefruittree said:


> *Im getting the feeling that there is this underlying tone that 3 hair is desirable and worth lying for... when its not....* nicely styled healthy hair is desirable... i cant see someone lying about their natural hair pattern, for what reason? when she looks magnificent... Id be like yo, I have type 10 z hair and i made it do this and i look hot... I mean, really though... Yall wanna see some Shyttty type three hair... i think i got a picture on my fotki, check it out.. it may make someone feel better about their hair some how... lol ( im saying this all with a big smile on my face not intending to hurt feelings just saying... tis all)


OMG how did I miss that this was how it was being interpreted , God this hair typing paranoia sometimes blind sides me still

but I think it's sad that almost anything said now it is assumed that there is some type of hair type shame attached to it

geesh, it's tiring now.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Yea he def said it like it was nothing and I didn't even know what he meant. And nope he's actually black and latino (I forget which ethnicity). I gave him the confused dog head tilt like er?



Yea...that is kinda hilarious I mean, he probably either A) doesn't know what it means (in which case, why use it?) or B) he knows what it means and didn't think you knew what it meant, so he could get away with it or C) He's just hella ratchet

LMAO...I'm kind of betting on C.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> ahhh Dax lanolin! was business




ok...ok so this is the NEW kimmaytube thread huh?!?

catch me up Irre.... what the stank is going on in  here?


pleeeeeze don't tell me i missed it... it's not gif time yet is it?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Yea...that is kinda hilarious I mean, he probably either A) doesn't know what it means (in which case, why use it?) or B) he knows what it means and didn't think you knew what it meant, so he could get away with it or C) He's just hella ratchet
> 
> LMAO...I'm kind of betting on C.



No he def knew what it meant and the answer is C. lol. My friends say ridic stuff to me all the time. And I didn't know what it meant but I had good ol' Google to guide me, he told me anyway though and I was like uh dang that's offensive as heck! Maybe his mom uses it and he didn't realize it's offensive? Wait scratch that...he is always saying offensive things. Nevermind.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> No he def knew what it meant and the answer is C. lol. My friends say ridic stuff to me all the time. And I didn't know what it meant but I had good ol' Google to guide me, he told me anyway though and I was like uh dang that's offensive as heck! Maybe his mom uses it and he didn't realize it's offensive? Wait scratch that...he is always saying offensive things. Nevermind.



Well...umm  how about them Packers?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ok...ok so this is the NEW kimmaytube thread huh?!?
> 
> catch me up Irre.... what the stank is going on in  here?
> 
> ...


 Heyyyyyyy!!!!! 
I taught you gave up on us


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> *this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair*. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> *
> Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad*.



Thank you.  You hit the nail on the head.  I can leave this post now that some good sense has been injected into this thread.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> OMG so my friend used this word last week and I didn't even know what it meant...He was talking about that Ethiopian chick who did the vid on black women and he's like, "Are you sure she's Ethiopian she looks coolie to me..." And I looked it up and I was like wait you're allowed to call people that without being offensive?!!




yup lots of people use it when they are trying to imply you have Indian in you  in Jamaica Trinidad Barbados its still used by alot of blacks indians chinese whites etc i heard them all say it


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

coconut said:


> *yup my family both sides west indian and any length i had is because you got the ''coolie'' in yo*u


this!!!!!!!


----------



## princessnad (Feb 8, 2011)

Elle, depending on where you are from, saying "Coolie" is no big deal.  It's completely acceptable in Jamaica, for example.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

princessnad said:


> Elle, depending on where you are from, saying "Coolie" is no big deal.  It's completely acceptable in Jamaica, for example.



Okay thank you! I wasn't sure so I appreciate it.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

*VIP* said:


> Heyyyyyyy!!!!!
> I taught you gave up on us


May!  i actually thought it was March 1st... but it's may 1st!!!  

i checked out nappturality last nite

it was quite (nice tho).... is the quick question, is the word kimmay like a curse word over there?

i've been on lhcf for years lurking.... just going back to lurking for a while probably


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Feb 8, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> Agreed!  And don't forget Stacy Dash's beautiful head of hair


But isn't she mixed? 



princessnad said:


> Elle, depending on where you are from, saying "Coolie" is no big deal.  It's completely acceptable in Jamaica, for example.


I'm sitting here like "but...wait...my mom is called coolie gal all the time...".


----------



## brownstallion (Feb 8, 2011)

NikStar said:


> It's probably not even her hair, and she probably wasn't planning on people thinking it was.  A lot of time these internet interviewers will just pull a picture off of the net to post with the interview, not really making sure it's an accurate or current picture of the person.  That could be her sportin' her vacation weave--who knows.



That's what I'm saying! I mean it looks good but it's really hard to tell these days especially when the person is famous.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

Curlee_lurker said:


> But isn't she mixed?
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here like "but...wait...my mom is called coolie gal all the time...".



Yep Stacey Dash is Black and Mexican...


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ok...ok so this is the NEW kimmaytube thread huh?!?
> 
> catch me up Irre.... what the stank is going on in  here?
> 
> ...



it's probably coming soon


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> may!  i actually thought it as march first... but may first!!!
> 
> i checked out nappturality last nite
> 
> ...


yep cause she turned to the devil (the flat iron) 

Lemme quit


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> pleeeeeze don't tell me i missed it... *it's not gif time yet is it?*





Irresistible said:


> it's probably coming soon



Because I like you ladies...


----------



## empressri (Feb 8, 2011)

oh my f**king goodness. that serious huh?

speaking as a 3 something with some 4 something, when i was little...my hair just looked puffy. why? cause it was brushed into pigtails that were little girl appropriate. i have a picture of my hair in a puff and it looks just like that, A PUFF. hell when you're little and your hair is completely unaltered you see what your hair is like.

got older and flat ironed it all of the time, and my hair looked like that first picture of hers. i know heat damage when i see it. or heat trained what freaking ever.

just found out what my hair texture truly is a few years ago.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> yep cause she turned to the devil (the flat iron)
> 
> Lemme quit



RATCHET!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Because I like you ladies...



niggggh see, y u had to go & ........ niggggh see


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> niggggh see, y u had to go & ........ niggggh see



Girl, don't pretend you weren't anxiously waiting for someone to pull out the gifs.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Girl, don't pretend you weren't anxiously waiting for someone to pull out the gifs.



just maaad u pulled out Bonnet girl's sista

is she asian persuasion too?


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> just maaad u pulled out Bonnet girl's sista
> 
> is she asian persuasion too?



Now that you mention it...yes, I think she is.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 8, 2011)

peoples hair texture changes with age and with PROPER CARE.

if you were to see my hair when i was little compared to how it looks now, people would probably say the same about me


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

> NikNak said...
> And honestly, it is very plausible that she uses a texturizer and lies about it. I know plenty of people who lie about not texturizing their hair to give the impression they have "good" hair. I don't see why Keyshia would be above that.
> 
> Although, it is also very plausible that her hair maintains that texture b/c she has applied so much heat to it over the years that it has permanent heat damage.
> ...



Whoever this is they are going IN.


----------



## iri9109 (Feb 8, 2011)

like alot of posters said, i didnt know i had curls until i was older and fully natural. back in the day everyone compared my hair to rudy's b/c of the length/thickness/poofiness...my mom always blew/brushed out my hair and put it in puffs, ponytails, or braids. even now with a blowdryer or brush on dry hair i can go from




to:





& i dont color my hair, dont use heat regularly (blowdryed it 2x w/ heat protectant and got full reversion both times), and i'm dark skinned, 1/2 african-american, 1/2 nigerian. 


i'm pretty sure keshia's hair is somewhat damaged/loosened from heat and/or color, but i dont think she has a texturizer, and its quite possible for her natural texture to be in the 3s even tho she's just one of us ole regular non mixed dark skinned negro gals & not one of those mixed breed exoticals with the light skin and light eyes.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> like alot of posters said, i didnt know i had curls until i was older and fully natural. back in the day everyone compared my hair to rudy's b/c of the length/thickness/poofiness...my mom always blew/brushed out my hair and put it in puffs, ponytails, or braids. even now with a blowdryer or brush on dry hair i can go from
> 
> to:
> 
> ...



ooooooooooooo, I'd love to see your parents hair!
so juicy

i mean, i don't know if i've ever seen such perfect curls.... wtfudge did your relaxed hair look like?


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> like alot of posters said, i didnt know i had curls until i was older and fully natural. back in the day everyone compared my hair to rudy's b/c of the length/thickness/poofiness...my mom always blew/brushed out my hair and put it in puffs, ponytails, or braids. even now with a blowdryer or brush on dry hair i can go from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful,  I'm glad u posted, most ppl can't believe our hair can do this for some odd reason

but you know I'm lost is this mostly coming from a hair type issue or skin color issue or both


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Whoever this is they are going IN.




 smmfh


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

*the lost footage from RHOA is on now*


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 8, 2011)

coconut said:


> smmfh


I was invited to be on her site last year, I was afraid cause I do use heat like once a year and don't wear my hair in natural styles except my pony tail

All I could see is attacks coming for me and CN, she told me what angle she was going to come from-on me-I can't remember

But it kinda felt like I might be stepping into a war zone at the time


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> like alot of posters said, i didnt know i had curls until i was older and fully natural. back in the day everyone compared my hair to rudy's b/c of the length/thickness/poofiness...my mom always blew/brushed out my hair and put it in puffs, ponytails, or braids. even now with a blowdryer or brush on dry hair i can go from
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks like you got a silkner up there IMO .....

just joking you have beautiful hair


----------



## iri9109 (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ooooooooooooo, I'd love to see your parents hair!
> so juicy
> 
> i mean, i don't know if i've ever seen such perfect curls.... wtfudge did your relaxed hair look like?


 lol maybe one day i'll go thru the archives and dig up some family pics...but thanks! i have some pics of my relaxed hair in my fotki...it wasnt nothing to write home about lol it was so damaged and broken off &rarely was past SL.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

NikStar said:


> It's probably not even her hair, and she probably wasn't planning on people thinking it was.  A lot of time these internet interviewers will just pull a picture off of the net to post with the interview, not really making sure it's an accurate or current picture of the person.  That could be her sportin' her vacation weave--who knows.




that's what i thought it was


looks like Tanisha't advice to me!

BOTH are gorgeous


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> I was invited to be on her site last year, I was afraid cause I do use heat like once a year and don't wear my hair in natural styles except my pony tail
> 
> All I could see is attacks coming for me and CN, she told me what angle she was going to come from-on me-I can't remember
> 
> *But it kinda felt like I might be stepping into a war zone at the time*



alot of the comments there kinda like nappturality to me  

i can already imagine what the comments would be like ...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 8, 2011)

ok, so this isnt the best example as its late and i didnt want to go bumbling through my old photo albums but here is a pic of me when i was like 9 (i'm the shorter one with the poof swoopd to the side, no laughing)







and here is my hair now 






now i dont know about yall, but even though this is a bad pic, it doesnt look like the same head of hair.  both pix my hair is 100% natural


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 8, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> so heat trained hair makes you look type 3?



YES MA'AM (it can) - SEE THIS INTERVIEW I DID WHERE A TYPE 4B WHEN TO A TYPE 3A  what can i do about heat damage? is it reversible? | KisforKinky

HER ONE YEAR UPDATE WILL BE COMING UP THIS MONTH TOO. HER HAIR IS THRIVING NOW THAT IT IS BACK TO ITS NORMAL AND REAL TEXTURE.


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 8, 2011)

kurlybella said:


> YES MA'AM (it can) - SEE THIS INTERVIEW I DID WHERE A TYPE 4B WHEN TO A TYPE 3A  what can i do about heat damage? is it reversible? | KisforKinky
> 
> HER ONE YEAR UPDATE WILL BE COMING UP THIS MONTH TOO. HER HAIR IS THRIVING NOW THAT IT IS BACK TO ITS NORMAL AND REAL TEXTURE.



The girl on your blog does not look like she has 3a curls.   They look nothing like it, I mean nothing.  Nothing. They look like she has limp, lifeless, loose ends, greasy, texturized curls.  Just because a curl is "looser" doesn't mean it looks like a natural loose curl.  There is a *distinct* look from natural curls to damaged and/or texturized curls.   The girl in your blog looks like she has a Jheri curl, or some other curly perm, or heat damaged natural hair.  Those damaged curls she has are thin curls, no clumping.  Flame me if you want, I don't give a flying flip, but no one can prove me wrong.


----------



## ladyviper (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree .. people should mind their own heads and hair...who cares what she does with it!!



Roux said:


> this thread is sad


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

YouTube - 31. "Drop it Low" by Ester Dean and Chris Brown, Fitness Dance Choreography with Emily Summerhill


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 8, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> YouTube - 31. "Drop it Low" by Ester Dean and Chris Brown, Fitness Dance Choreography with Emily Summerhill


----------



## Curlykale (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it doesn't matter. Differences exist and they are unpredictable. 
Heat, colouring and manipulation can alter a person's hair as well. But I'm more interested in hair care than I am in DNA when it comes to hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Beautiful,  I'm glad u posted, most ppl can't believe our hair can do this for some odd reason
> 
> *but you know I'm lost is this mostly coming from a hair type issue or skin color issue or both*





ciccina said:


> I think it doesn't matter. Differences exist and they are unpredictable.
> Heat, colouring and manipulation can alter a person's hair as well. *But  I'm more interested in hair care than I am in DNA when it comes to  hair.*


people are weird about the hair thing. Unless you look like an exotical, your hair HAS to be 4z and kinky or damaged or permed or you have a "coolie" grandma.  If you are an exotical then even if you hair is bleached, damaged, fried to 2c, it's authentic. And don't try to claim okay? You're not in the good hair club!
Dumb and stupid.  
People can be so open minded about so many other things, but can't deal with something simple like hair? I think this is a form of psychosis.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Feb 8, 2011)

Roux said:


> so perpetuating ignorance is okay because she's a celebrity? hmmmm missed that memo.


 
Right. I remember when Chrisette Michele BC'd and a lot of people were like, "she must have had damage". It was like just because she was a celebrity, she couldn't have the same reasons of wanting to BC that other women on this board have. I really don't see any benefit in Keisha lying about her hair. I believe it.

And about her curly pic. Not everyone takes 1000 pics of their hair like we do. How many non-scalp, shoulder-shrunken, neck-tilted pics have we seen on this board that get a million "thanks"? No one questions that.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 8, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> ive posted them here before LOL
> 
> But ok here we go again, one more time, I know nobody believes anything without pics around hea
> 
> ...


 

Irresistible - I've always said we're hair twins and now it's official. I have pictures just like this - I have some where my hair is even in a bigger fro. I myself wondered why my mom didn't do anything to my hair. She said "that's the way we wore it. It was clean, picked out, and healthy." Honestly, the products back then sucked. If you didn't press and curl, you wore braids or afro. I re-discovered my curls when I found leave-in and gel. 

Lemme see if I can find those pictures....


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 8, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> ... If you didn't press and curl, you wore braids or afro. I re-discovered my curls when I found leave-in and gel.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find those pictures....



I am beginning to think that no matter how many pictures are posted showing childhood hair that is dramatically different from the rediscovered curly adult hair, it will never convince people. Some people are dead-set on believing what they want to believe, no matter the proof to the contrary.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> I am beginning to think that no matter how many pictures are posted showing childhood hair that is dramatically different from the rediscovered curly adult hair, it will never convince people. Some people are dead-set on believing what they want to believe, no matter the proof to the contrary.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 8, 2011)

My hair was EXACTLY like rudy's on the cosbys when I was little. What people do not realize is that as soon as you comb through 3c 4a curly hair the curls do not bounce back and recoil. It turns into a fluffly cloud/poof, and the curls dont come back unless u rewet it and add product. So since MY hair was always immediately detaingled and put into ponytails when I was little, I never realized I had curly hair until I came to the hair boards and BC'd. Even when I was out of the ponytail phase, my hair was heat damaged until it didnt curl anymore due to getting it pressed everyweek.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 8, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> I am beginning to think that no matter how many pictures are posted showing childhood hair that is dramatically different from the rediscovered curly adult hair, it will never convince people. Some people are dead-set on believing what they want to believe, no matter the proof to the contrary.


 
Point taken.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread. lol

Isn't _black_ hair awesome?

Keisha's hair--or should I say this the other way around-- reminds me of Bre Skullark's hair and many ladies' hair on this board.   Afro to ringlets with no effort at all.   I can't find any childhood pics of Bre's hair, but I wouldn't be surprised if it looked like most of our childhood pictures with hair that just did what it wanted to do, despite our mother's efforts.  

Bre's short haired pics look *exactly* like my mother's head (who did her BC in September by the way.)  And my mother can surely get a nice fluffy afro no problem.    

Our heads of hair are so diverse.  And each head can create so many beautiful looks, I'm surprised that we're debating this on this board of all places.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 8, 2011)

1QTPie said:


> This thread. lol
> 
> 
> Keisha's hair--or should I say this the other way around-- reminds me of Bre Skullark's hair and many ladies' hair on this board. Afro to ringlets with no effort at all.
> ...


  THIS!


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 8, 2011)

People can believe whatever they want to believe. They don't have to take anyone's word as gospel and they don't know Keshia Knight personally. Some people believe that celebrities are liars. They claims butts, boobs, faces, etc that they don't have.
I don't really care about the Keshia Knight controversy but this thread was really informative.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My hair was EXACTLY like rudy's on the cosbys when I was little. *What people do not realize is that as soon as you comb through 3c 4a curly hair the curls do not bounce back and recoil. It turns into a fluffly cloud/poof, and the curls dont come back unless u rewet it and add product.* So since MY hair was always immediately detaingled and put into ponytails when I was little, I never realized I had curly hair until I came to the hair boards and BC'd. Even when I was out of the ponytail phase, my hair was heat damaged until it didnt curl anymore due to getting it pressed everyweek.



this is my hair 100%


----------



## empressri (Feb 8, 2011)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My hair was EXACTLY like rudy's on the cosbys when I was little. What people do not realize is that as soon as you comb through 3c 4a curly hair the curls do not bounce back and recoil. It turns into a fluffly cloud/poof, and the curls dont come back unless u rewet it and add product. So since MY hair was always immediately detaingled and put into ponytails when I was little, I never realized I had curly hair until I came to the hair boards and BC'd. Even when I was out of the ponytail phase, my hair was heat damaged until it didnt curl anymore due to getting it pressed everyweek.



and even then it make take awhile to make your hair COMPLETELY soak up the water!!!!!! i dry detangled my braidout and my hair turned into huuuuge puff and took FOREVER to completely get wet in the shower. i wanted to holler like marvin gaye.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 8, 2011)

empressri said:


> and even then it make take awhile to make your hair COMPLETELY soak up the water!!!!!! i dry detangled my braidout and my hair turned into huuuuge puff and took FOREVER to completely get wet in the shower. *i wanted to holler like marvin gaye.*


 is all.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 8, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> is all.



LOOOOOOL I wish I could thank you a couple of times!!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 8, 2011)

yamilee21 said:


> I am beginning to think that no matter how many pictures are posted showing childhood hair that is dramatically different from the rediscovered curly adult hair, it will never convince people. Some people are dead-set on believing what they want to believe, no matter the proof to the contrary.


 

It dang sure isnt going to convince me, Idc what color/skintone whatever she is(that was silly to even bring into it, imo), we watched her hair for yearrrrrrs, hell a decade on that show, and I simply do not believe the texture shown in pic is the same texture I watched for a decade on the show.
What one persons hair is doing, is not "proof" of anything related to another person...all any of us can do is speculate.


----------



## keenyme (Feb 8, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> WOOOOOOOW That is mad offensive, and it sounds like it just rolled off his tongue; is he at least Asian? And even then, DAMN! That hurt me. And really, that's a late 19th/early 20th century term, *very few people use it or even know what it means,* so maybe he thought it would go right over your head.
> 
> And now that I think about it, does *HE *even know what it means? LOL, I am just laughing because people use words and phrases all the time without knowing their history or true meaning, it's quite comical, actually.



actually, alot of caribbean ppl still use it... i'm jamaican, and every caribbean person i know (basically 98% of the ppl  know) say it all the time... they even call themselves coolie. my guess is elle's friend was of caribbean decent. i'm not gonna lie though, i didn't know it's origins until recently.


----------



## divya (Feb 8, 2011)

It's just ignorance. Some people truly may not understand how our hair works while others may be upset because they want the texture she has. Whatever the case may be Keshia has and always has had gorgeous hair.



keenyme said:


> actually, alot of caribbean ppl still use it... i'm jamaican, and every caribbean person i know (basically 98% of the ppl  know) say it all the time... they even call themselves coolie. my guess is elle's friend was of caribbean decent. i'm not gonna lie though, i didn't know it's origins until recently.



It has more to do with the island or country you come from. 

If you are from Trinidad or Guyana where the East Indian population is the majority, then you are usually aware of the origins and well aware that many people are offended by it - especially the older generation. Younger people do it more.  My father does NOT call himself c***** at all and no one in our family does it at all. 

If you are Jamaica or St. Lucia, the East Indian population is a small minority. There was really less of an opportunity for Indians to define themselves differently as a people.


----------



## keenyme (Feb 8, 2011)

divya said:


> It's just ignorance. Some people truly may not understand how our hair works while others may be upset because they want the texture she has. Whatever the case may be Keshia has and always has had gorgeous hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that actually makes a lot of sense. although i have heard a few Trinidadians call themselves that. some ppl i know actually brag about being coolie. as i type, there's a girl on my twitter carrying on about how glad she is that she isn't fully black and pretty she is and how nice her hair is b/c she's coolie...


----------



## lony33 (Feb 8, 2011)

keenyme said:


> that actually makes a lot of sense. although i have heard a few Trinidadians call themselves that. some ppl i know actually brag about being coolie. as i type, there's a girl on my twitter carrying on about how glad she is that she isn't fully black and pretty she is and how nice her hair is b/c she's coolie...


 

same thing as the "nappy" word in black community i think ... some ppl say that is a pejorative word and prefer other term to name their hair ... some call themseves nappy with proud...   

The meaning of a word can evolve according to generations and beeing redifine... 

just saying


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Guess what?*

So...turns out that the curly haired picture used in the CN interview is a cell phone picture that Keshia took specifically for the CN readers. It's not a wig or a weave, and that's why we can't find it online.

Just sharing!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



EllePixie said:


> So...turns out that the curly haired picture used in the CN interview is a cell phone picture that Keshia took specifically for the CN readers. It's not a wig or a weave, and that's why we can't find it online.
> 
> Just sharing!



thanks elle
i didnt think it would be a weave the curlynikki site is about natural hair and embracing whatever texture you have.........however as someone already said you cant see her roots in the pic......aka she hiding something


----------



## Carrie A (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.* If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope*. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again. Just sad.


 
That's funny because CN recently ran an interview of Karyn Parsons from Fresh Prince, who recently stopped texturizing and many people stated that they assumed that was her natural texture on the show.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



coconut said:


> thanks elle
> i didnt think it would be a weave the curlynikki site is about natural hair and embracing whatever texture you have.........however as someone already said you cant see her roots in the pic......aka she hiding something



Oh I know but I think someone was talking about stock photos off the net and not knowing if that was even truly her natural hair or not...was that here? Girl I dunno.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 8, 2011)

Why does she need to lie? Her hair is gorgeous.  at this thread.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



blueberryd said:


> All I'm sayin is...why is it when ppl have such "gorgeous" hair--we NEVER see their scalp.  I mean REALLY... couldn't she have provided a pic that didn't cut her forehead off??? I could really care less about her ish but doin those kinda angle shots make it all sooooo suspect....
> For the record, ibelieve she is natural but i do not believe THAT is a pic of her natural hair...




thats the quote i was talking about with her not showing her roots and all



EllePixie said:


> Oh I know but I think someone was talking about stock photos off the net and not knowing if that was even truly her natural hair or not...was that here? Girl I dunno.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> *Why does she need to lie?* Her hair is gorgeous.  at this thread.




she lying about her hair because quote....._ little  extra publicity......._


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



coconut said:


> thats the quote i was talking about with her not showing her roots and all



Now why you gon' make me read that again? If she really slapped a wig on, took a "convenient" shot on her celly, and sent it to Nikki...like really?  It's that serious?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



> So...turns out that the curly haired picture used in the CN interview is a cell phone picture that Keshia took specifically for the CN readers. It's not a wig or a weave, and that's why we can't find it online.
> 
> Just sharing!



i think this is the most puzzling thing of all .... 

*the 1/2 pic was intentionally sent*.... not a stock photo

sent to an article on your hair?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i think this is the most puzzling thing of all ....
> 
> *the 1/2 pic was intentionally sent*.... not a stock photo
> 
> sent to an article on your hair?



Noooooooooo stoppit!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Guess what?*



EllePixie said:


> *Now why you gon' make me read that again? *If she really slapped a wig on, took a "convenient" shot on her celly, and sent it to Nikki...like really?  It's that serious?



im sorry i really couldn't help itwhen opportunity knocks......


----------



## DrC (Feb 8, 2011)

...This reminds me of a Kimmaytube thread.. 


*runs out of thread*


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched the Cosby show as a kid growing up and her hair had a tighter curl pattern from what I could see from her edges to the length of her hair.  I do love her hair by the way.  I haven't read the other posts but I just learned recently on another hair board that Natural to some ladies mean that they wear their real hair (meaning no weave). Just a thought.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> That's funny because CN recently ran an interview of Karyn Parsons from Fresh Prince, who recently stopped texturizing and many people stated that they assumed that was her natural texture on the show.


of course not, because people are program to construct "regular black" and "mixed" black in narrow ways, so their mind can't wrap around anything else.  She fits the mold.  We need to break the damn mold.


----------



## Qtee (Feb 8, 2011)

her hair is cute...does look heat damaged..but I still like it...


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 8, 2011)

okayyyy yall. lol ..I did say the shot looked suspect to me--not necessarily b/c of the texture but more so b/c of the length...I hadn't searched the internet for previous photos of her so i wasn't aware it was a recent pic sent from her cell phone. BUT now that I did look up some pics...
this is her in 2009--I think this is her naturally healthy beautiful hair
1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  This is her Sept 2010 with her new cute bob










3.  This is her Feb 2011 





Now maybe her hair can grow 1-2 inches a month--Money can do that from what I hear lol  OR the bob could've been a short weave for all i know BUT either way istill would have liked for her to send in a better pic for CN.
:skitzo:


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

man, it's funny how people want so bad to not see what is right in front of their eyes


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> *Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad*.



But that's exactly why skintone isn't an issue in this thread- we see women with curly hair all of the time on here. it's no biggie. i believe she's heat-trained because she said it herself. if you straighten your hair often, it does loosen the texture and she said it "tamed" hers (her words). people can post their childhood pics all they want but if they aren't frequent straighteners like she is, then the photos mean nothing. look at lhdc2011 on youtube- she admits that her texture has changed due to heat as well (she went from being in the 4's she said to being a 3 or maybe 2-don't remember which one). what's so wrong with pointing that out? isn't this a hair board? we talk about other people's hair all of the time. some of us go into the entertainment section and discuss celeb topics over there and no one has a problem with this so why is it an issue to talk about keshia's hair? it was on a public website and it was open for discussion since she made the decision to put her hair on display. it's not that deep that people can't talk about it. we don't have to turn everything into a color issue since most of the women on here have seen women darker than her with hair just as curly. so yes i believe she's 3c/4a and now she's 3a/3b with heat. big deal


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Feb 8, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> okayyyy yall. lol ..I did say the shot looked suspect to me--not necessarily b/c of the texture but more so b/c of the length...I hadn't searched the internet for previous photos of her so i wasn't aware it was a recent pic sent from her cell phone. BUT now that I did look up some pics...
> Now maybe her hair can grow 1-2 inches a month--Money can do that from what I hear lol  OR the bob could've been a short weave for all i know BUT either way istill would have liked for her to send in a better pic for CN.
> :skitzo:



maybe the last photo wasn't taken recently. she could've lied and said she took it especially for the CN people- it'd make the CN readers feel special. i don't think it was recent


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 8, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> okayyyy yall. lol ..I did say the shot looked suspect to me--not necessarily b/c of the texture but more so b/c of the length...I hadn't searched the internet for previous photos of her so i wasn't aware it was a recent pic sent from her cell phone. BUT now that I did look up some pics...
> this is her in 2009--I think this is her naturally healthy beautiful hair
> 1.
> 
> ...




*
when did she color & hairlight her hair?  it's really cute*


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

ConstantlyDynamic said:


> *But that's exactly why skintone isn't an issue in this thread- we see women with curly hair all of the time on here. it's no biggie. *i believe she's heat-trained because she said it herself. if you straighten your hair often, it does loosen the texture and she said it "tamed" hers (her words). people can post their childhood pics all they want but if they aren't frequent straighteners like she is, then the photos mean nothing. look at lhdc2011 on youtube- she admits that her texture has changed due to heat as well (she went from being in the 4's she said to being a 3 or maybe 2-don't remember which one). *what's so wrong with pointing that out? isn't this a hair board? we talk about other people's hair all of the time*. some of us go into the entertainment section and discuss celeb topics over there and no one has a problem with this so why is it an issue to talk about keshia's hair? it was on a public website and it was open for discussion since she made the decision to put her hair on display. it's not that deep that people can't talk about it. we don't have to turn everything into a color issue since most of the women on here have seen women darker than her with hair just as curly. so yes i believe she's 3c/4a and now she's 3a/3b with heat. big deal


the bolded proves nothing because if she looked like AKeys this thread would not be 20 pages. People would say ' oh that's nice' or want the product she uses and that would be the end of it. What's wrong with it is that the intentions are not pure. It's not just, 'oh cool look at her hair now'. It's riddled with implications, stereotypes, explanations, skepticism. When we look at certain people's hair we just assume it's theirs and say it's nice. We usually don't probe into whether the curls are authentic, heat damage, a wig or weave. I will never forget the thread where Alicia Keys was posted pre-preggo with a horrid looking weave on stage right after saying she got a hair cut and everyone insisted it was her hair, even though it was obvious it wasn't. 

Because of her aesthetic, people don't question her hair or break down her curl authenticity to heat damage and all that and WANT to believe it's hers. They just accept it. Tia and Tamera in Sister Sister had tight spirals (3c) in that show, but the rare time we see their hair curly now, it's in the 2's.  No one questions if it's heat damage from all the straightening they do.  They just roll with it and accept it even though the texture change is drastic.  No one thinks it's a weave or wig or texturizer. It just is. . . . 

When it's someone who doesn't  fit the aesthetic people digging deep to 'explain' her texture. Trying to quantify heat damage, relaxer, weaves all over someone you don't know, who doesn't have an album (fotki) or public regimen, so you actually know what they do to their hair on the regular is just weird.  The only time we see her is on tv and at famous people events, so yes her hair is gonna be "done".  The difference in reaction is so transparent and silly.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 8, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Heat damage in the front along with the blonde highlights. Blonde highlights can damage certain hair textures just as badly as heat.




Just my 2 cents.....I had blonde in my hair, and it TOTALLY changed my texture. ie, COLOR DAMAGE, that made my hair look like, well look at my avatar pic......once I cut out the color dmg, I still had curls, but not like how it looked when it was damaged. Sooo with that being said, misuse of heat ( ie heat dmg ) along with color, YES I do believe that can change the texture. Just think of all of us here that have had heat or color dmg, or even both at the same time. It can make your hair look totally different in certain instances.........


----------



## iri9109 (Feb 8, 2011)

idk if this is a weave or not, but it's pretty.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a possibility that bob is a weave. Some people do actually get weaves shorter than their hair. And celebs are notorious for weaves when they are working. Just saying.


----------



## iri9109 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> It is a possibility that bob is a weave. Some people do actually get weaves shorter than their hair. And celebs are notorious for weaves when they are working. Just saying.



i know if my hair was that long, i'd be more apt to get a short weave before i chop it off...esp w/ her $$$ & living in atlanta she can get someone to hook it up and look just like hers.


----------



## divya (Feb 8, 2011)

keenyme said:


> that actually makes a lot of sense. although i have heard a few Trinidadians call themselves that. some ppl i know actually brag about being coolie. as i type, there's a girl on my twitter carrying on about how glad she is that she isn't fully black and pretty she is and how nice her hair is b/c she's coolie...



Yes, but it isn't as common and is done in the younger generation.  When people I the older generation use it, it is usually meant to be derogatory...lol.

Seriously? On Facebook? Ridiculous.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Feb 8, 2011)

KNP is so pretty. 

The lil girl on beads braids and beyond has type3 hair and it looks bushy when brushed out in some pics. Maybe KNP is a type 3c/4a *shrug*


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 8, 2011)

@ Kurlee--you can continue to assume everyone is questioning her hair b/c of her skin tone--and maybe some ppl are... but I ASSURE U--*-I AM NOT ONE OF THOSE PERSONS...*

iri9109--I was trying to think of ur screen name when I mentioned my hair idols---iswear ithink u have THE BEST curls on the forum! I remember when u did ur big chop and posted pics--ifell inlove with ur hair! seriously...lol

Lastly, I agree the bob could be a weave--idk...and i officially don't care....lmao
luvs ya ladies


----------



## gcchick_07 (Feb 8, 2011)

why is skin tone and "regular" blackness being brought up?

it seems to me people are questioning her texture since she ISN'T some random person off the street. she was on television for most of her childhood with her NATURAL hair all out that looks VERY different than how it does now. hence the regular heat usage being brought up as an explanation.

that has nothing to do with if her being black, red, purple, or swirled.

seems like some people are trying to stir up drama where there isn't any...


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> okayyyy yall. lol ..I did say the shot looked suspect to me--not necessarily b/c of the texture but more so b/c of the length...I hadn't searched the internet for previous photos of her so i wasn't aware it was a recent pic sent from her cell phone. BUT now that I did look up some pics...
> this is her in 2009--I think this is her naturally healthy beautiful hair
> 1.
> 
> ...


The bob is a wig.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> why is skin tone and "regular" blackness being brought up?
> 
> it seems to me people are questioning her texture since she ISN'T some random person off the street. she was on television for most of her childhood with her NATURAL hair all out that looks VERY different than how it does now. hence the regular heat usage being brought up as an explanation.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's true. I know people IRL that believe that light skinned people have a different texture of hair than darker folks. Not sure where they got that from, but I've definitely heard it more than once. So the idea isn't completely far fetched and wishing for drama.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> the bolded proves nothing because if she looked like AKeys this thread would not be 20 pages. People would say ' oh that's nice' or want the product she uses and that would be the end of it. What's wrong with it is that the intentions are not pure. It's not just, 'oh cool look at her hair now'. It's riddled with implications, stereotypes, explanations, skepticism. When we look at certain people's hair we just assume it's theirs and say it's nice. We usually don't probe into whether the curls are authentic, heat damage, a wig or weave. I will never forget the thread where Alicia Keys was posted pre-preggo with a horrid looking weave on stage right after saying she got a hair cut and everyone insisted it was her hair, even though it was obvious it wasn't.
> 
> Because of her aesthetic, people don't question her hair or break down her curl authenticity to heat damage and all that and WANT to believe it's hers. They just accept it. Tia and Tamera in Sister Sister had tight spirals (3c) in that show, but the rare time we see their hair curly now, it's in the 2's.  No one questions if it's heat damage from all the straightening they do.  They just roll with it and accept it even though the texture change is drastic.  No one thinks it's a weave or wig or texturizer. It just is. . . .
> 
> When it's someone who doesn't  fit the aesthetic people digging deep to 'explain' her texture. Trying to quantify heat damage, relaxer, weaves all over someone you don't know, who doesn't have an album (fotki) or public regimen, so you actually know what they do to their hair on the regular is just weird.  The only time we see her is on tv and at famous people events, so yes her hair is gonna be "done".  The difference in reaction is so transparent and silly.



You ain't NEVAH lied!!!! People refused to believe that A. Keys wears a weave, and no one ever wants to believe that Halle Berry's curly hair was a texturizer. This girl on another board was like, "Well I met Halle Berry and she was wearing her natural hair." And I'm like NO THAT WAS A TEXTURIZER!!!! When Jasika Nicole said she had a texturizer, people were shocked. When Karyn Parsons showed everyone her natural hair, everyone was shocked because they believed that was her real texture on Fresh Prince.

Wait let me say that again...You ain't NEVAH LIED!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 8, 2011)

That Bob is a lace wig


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yeahh, those are definitely not the curls she was born with. Her hair in the Cosby Show wouldn't have looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Right!! Why do they care so much?  Also, my dry hair was similar to that when I was younger and I'm type 3. Further, she didn't say she was type 3 . Lastly, products and techniques are different now. My 4 year old hair doesn't look anything like my 35 year old hair.


----------



## beana (Feb 8, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> You ain't NEVAH lied!!!! *People refused to believe that A. Keys wears a weave,* and no one ever wants to believe that Halle's Berry's curly hair was a texturizer. This girl on another board was like, "Well I met Halle Berry and she was wearing her natural hair." And I'm like NO THAT WAS A TEXTURIZER!!!! When Jasika Nicole said she had a texturizer, people were shocked. When Karyn Parsons showed everyone her natural hair, everyone was shocked because they believed that was her real texture on Fresh Prince.
> 
> Wait let me say that again...You ain't NEVAH LIED!



@the bolded, i got into HEATED arguments with poeple over this.... they still refused to see the truth

Btw you dont see people asking how her hair changed from a coarse 3c to 3a/b ringlets  I know her hair is professionally styled in the last two pics, but still.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> why is skin tone and "regular" blackness being brought up?
> 
> it seems to me people are questioning her texture since she ISN'T some random person off the street. she was on television for most of her childhood with her NATURAL hair all out that looks VERY different than how it does now. hence the regular heat usage being brought up as an explanation.
> 
> ...


Stirring up "drama" is childish. I'm calling the situation for what it is. Don't have time to pussy foot and act brand new, like I don't know what's up.   The longer the faulty logic continues, the longer we have have to listen to these ignant ideas passed of as supposed "interest"/ observation.

 It's either people acting brand new, "don't get it" or just don't want/ know how to be frank. Whatever it is, I speak from what I see/think and that doesn't have to mean wanting drama.  It just means I feel no way about calling BS or expecting people to dig a little deeper.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

beana said:


> @the bolded, i got into HEATED arguments with poeple over this.... they still refused to see the truth
> 
> Btw you dont see people asking how her hair changed from a coarse 3c to 3a/b ringlets  I know her hair is professionally styled in the last two pics, but still.


drastic hair and nose (could just be age) changes, but nobody sees it  or will have a 295609404023 thread about it.


----------



## beana (Feb 8, 2011)

Slightly OT: this reminds me of when my friend called me a "hater" when i said Halle Berry had a nose job... He explained that she, "is half white and the whiteness is coming out with age." I ALMOST and a conniption!

ETA: Im still waiting for my big nose to change too lol


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Feb 8, 2011)

In honor of this thread I flat ironed my hair and used the Aveda brilliant only and my hair looks absolutely amazing.  So bouncy and shiny and straight even though I was rushing through it this morning before work. 

Thanks angry thread.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

Curlee_lurker said:


> In honor of this thread I flat ironed my hair and used the Aveda brilliant only and my hair looks absolutely amazing.  So bouncy and shiny and straight even though I was rushing through it this morning before work.
> 
> Thanks angry thread.


aveda brilliant is goooood stuff


----------



## Napp (Feb 8, 2011)

People are just mad that their nappy hair inspiration actually has "good hair.lol


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

Napp said:


> People are just mad that their nappy hair inspiration actually has "good hair.lol


 trueeee


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2011)

Napp said:


> People are just mad that their nappy hair inspiration actually has "good hair.lol


----------



## gcchick_07 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> Stirring up "drama" is childish. I'm calling the situation for what it is. Don't have time to pussy foot and act brand new, like I don't know what's up.   The longer the faulty logic continues, the longer we have have to listen to these ignant ideas passed of as supposed "interest"/ observation.
> 
> It's either people acting brand new, "don't get it" or just don't want/ know how to be frank. Whatever it is, I speak from what I see/think and that doesn't have to mean wanting drama.  It just means I feel no way about calling BS or expecting people to dig a little deeper.



as other people have stated, i've seen many a dark skinned woman up and thru this forum with type 3 and less hair. i am not stunned by some "physical manifestation of the exotical". 

i get what you are saying. but you are also ignoring the people like myself who are coming here and saying that if we DID NOT KNOW what her hair looked like when she was a child, this conversation would not be happening. however, we do. that is why we are all like "huh, where dat come from?". not because she's the darkest of the earth regular old black. but because her hair did not use to look like that. excuse us for not thinking that 1 + 2 = 7.

continuing to project what YOU think is the reason for people to be questioning her hair texture gets us nowhere. maybe you are around a lot of color struck folks. however, that's not my, or the posters who have been explaining why it is they bring her texture into question's problem.

i simply don't see how hair can go from one to the other without some type of alteration. that may be time, that may be heat. hell, she may have just figured out what moisture was (although it looked healthy when she was a child, but whatever). they just don't look the same.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 8, 2011)

Napp said:


> People are just mad that their nappy hair inspiration actually has "good hair.lol



 Stop It!!!!


----------



## 4bslbound (Feb 8, 2011)

Attached Thumbnails

 

 

 
wow.looks like akeys (like  beyonce) got a nose job


----------



## pjbapb (Feb 8, 2011)

blueberryd said:


>


I saw this pic and all I could think was...Is that Ludacris?  And is she wearing heals and still shorter than him?!!?  It must be the angle of the camera or else that's someone else!


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 8, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> as other people have stated, i've seen many a dark skinned woman up and thru this forum with type 3 and less hair. i am not stunned by some "physical manifestation of the exotical".
> 
> i get what you are saying. but you are also ignoring the people like myself who are coming here and saying that if we DID NOT KNOW what her hair looked like when she was a child, this conversation would not be happening. however, we do. that is why we are all like "huh, where dat come from?". not because she's the darkest of the earth regular old black. but because her hair did not use to look like that. excuse us for not thinking that* 1 + 2 = 7.*
> 
> ...


I'm not projecting anything.  Who else's point of view am I supposed to represent? If not my own, whose? I'm just calling it how I see it. If people don't agree. Cool. You stated why and that's cool too. But, I have yet to see anything posted that makes me feel any differently because I have observed over the years on here how people respond to and react to certain people and how they react to others. Especially since more than one poster has noticed the same "double standard" and difference of perception.  I even posted numerous examples and no one touches it.  

The fact that people are debating sooooooooooooooooooooooo hard in comparison to other people in comparative situations as posted by me and other posters and can't come up with a deeper answer except, "it looks different than when she was a kid", is not exactly convincing and is actually telling.  If someone can offer a counterpoint with some substance then I'm all ears, but for now it just sounds like .  How many posters showed pics of their own hair when they were kids and how it looks now, and how many talked about their parents combing out their hair and it being fluffy and rudyish, only to discover curls in adulthood? People see all of that, skip over and then stick to the same ol dry thing, because they want to see what they want to see and that's it.

Also, in reference to the  1+ 2 = 7 bit, that's a little condescending, no?  Difference of opinion does not necessarily mean it's wrong.  Part of a discussion is considering other points of view. I think a lot of what people are posting is going over a lot of heads.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some of her hair does look kinda damaged straight in the front but I have no doubt that she has curly hair. I can relate to the whole "comb out the curls" experience and also never knew I could just wear my hair curly till adulthood! I used to do twists and braids to achieve the same effect (essentially) I have naturally. 

Her hair on the Cosby Show is _clearly_ combed and blown out IMP.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 8, 2011)

4bslbound said:


> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All those chicks got nose jobs...I saw pics and apparently Keri Hilson has one too. Big deal (not implying that it's a big deal to you). At least they look good and don't look crazy like the Jacksons.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 9, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> All those chicks got nose jobs...I saw pics and apparently Keri Hilson has one too. Big deal (not implying that it's a big deal to you). At least they look good and don't look crazy *like the Jacksons*.


really? Even keri? Well at least they know when to stop


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

My hair can look as straight or as curly as hers does and I don't have anything in/on my hair. It's au naturel and it is heat trained.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> really? Even keri? Well at least they know when to stop



If you Google it there is a lot of speculation that claims she has one (not sure how accurate that is obviously), and Bossip posted her high school pics and it does look like she had it narrowed a bit. I need for these chicks to just stop frontin' so I can get the name of their surgeons because this is some good work.
keri-hilson


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 9, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> @Irresistible - I've always said we're hair twins and now it's official. I have pictures just like this - I have some where my hair is even in a bigger fro. I myself wondered why my mom didn't do anything to my hair. She said "that's the way we wore it. It was clean, picked out, and healthy." Honestly, the products back then sucked. If you didn't press and curl, you wore braids or afro. I re-discovered my curls when I found leave-in and gel.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find those pictures....


 hey girl , we were close,  but your hair is/was looser than mine,  but now we are definitely not as close,  back when u found me my hair was heat trained and I didn't know it.  Check out my hair lately , gurrrl , nothing like it used to be w/waves and stuff.  well it waves/curls up w/product still, but I have NO hang-age anymore, no waves with just conditioner on loose hair anymore,  not until its all combed through and stuff but does not hang down my back like before,  just big and bigger hair now

my hair now has tighter curls with and without product,  although different in each state


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 9, 2011)

[email protected]Kurlee http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...38606-beyonce-fans-her-real-hair-i-think.html Ppl on here debating/doubting beyonce's hair once again...to prove my point---ITS NOT ALL ABOUT SKIN TONE AND STEREOTYPES with everyone.  We discuss light skinned youtubers hair,brown skin, dark skin, etc...PPl point out often when some1s pic looks phony, or if theyre gangsta leaning, etc.....light,dark,whatever! I believe we are equal opportunity when it comes to critiquing hair--atleast here at LHCF...

2.  Ithink Hallie did have a nose job--idon't know what the hell is goin on with ciarra and keri hilson  as far as alicia and beyonce---I think it is extreme contouring...its a 'new' makeup technique (new to me--i'm a rookie at makeup technique) that really gives ur nose a slimmer appearnce, higher cheekbones, brighter eyes, etc--check out 'face contouring' on youtube on how to do it...

3.  And yes Alicia WEARS WEAVE, beyonce WEARS WEAVE, AALIAH WORE WEAVE, Kim K WEARS WEAVE, jessica simpson WEARS WEAVE...black, white, light,dark,  asian, bi-racial..ppl wear weaves and wigs..so what.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

eat the dauuuum cake annie mae


----------



## empressri (Feb 9, 2011)

there is great madness in the world.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Feb 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> I'm not projecting anything.  Who else's point of view am I supposed to represent? If not my own, whose? I'm just calling it how I see it. If people don't agree. Cool. You stated why and that's cool too. But, I have yet to see anything posted that makes me feel any differently because *I have observed over the years on here how people respond to and react to certain people and how they react to others.* Especially since more than one poster has noticed the same "double standard" and difference of perception.  *I even posted numerous examples and no one touches it.
> *
> The fact that people are debating sooooooooooooooooooooooo hard in comparison to other people in comparative situations as posted by me and other posters and can't come up with a deeper answer except, "it looks different than when she was a kid", is not exactly convincing and is actually telling.  If someone can offer a counterpoint with some substance then I'm all ears, but for now it just sounds like .*  How many posters showed pics of their own hair when they were kids and how it looks now, and how many talked about their parents combing out their hair and it being fluffy and rudyish, only to discover curls in adulthood? People see all of that, skip over and then stick to the same ol dry thing, because they want to see what they want to see and that's it.
> *
> Also, in reference to the  1+ 2 = 7 bit, that's a little condescending, no?  Difference of opinion does not necessarily mean it's wrong.  Part of a discussion is considering other points of view. I think a lot of what people are posting is going over a lot of heads.



we've all observed people's interactions with each other in our daily lives but you can't view every interaction with the same lens. you have to be able to use your judgment and discern differences. of course there will always be people who make assumptions based on skin color, but as someone else stated, don't assume every woman on here is like that. beyonce was a great example and I'm happy she brought it up because i almost forgot- people have been saying for years that beyonce must have curly hair since she's creole (and, correct me if i'm wrong, but in her childhood pics, her hair was curlier than keshia's-could've been a braidout though) but the women on here are always suspicious about what her real hair is like and i've seen people say the curly hair they see can't possibly be hers. why is keisha exempt from that? i could easily say that you're going out of your way to prove something as well-that darker-skinned women can have 3a/3b hair. i mean you claim that people ignore your evidence yet keisha herself states that heat has "tamed" her curls (again, *her words*, not mine) because she uses or used it so frequently. you continue to overlook that and then complain that the evidence YOU want to believe in was overlooked. we've seen how heat has changed people's textures on here and that's as real as the photos members have posted (and keisha said heat changed her curls so i just don't see what the issue is- that's different from the members who posted because their hair texture really did change due to different techniques/products/etc.-i'd put her in the category of lhdc2011).


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 9, 2011)

ConstantlyDynamic said:


> we've all observed people's interactions with each other in our daily lives but you can't view every interaction with the same lens. you have to be able to use your judgment and discern differences. of course there will always be people who make assumptions based on skin color, but as someone else stated, don't assume every woman on here is like that. beyonce was a great example and I'm happy she brought it up because i almost forgot- people have been saying for years that beyonce must have curly hair since she's creole (and, correct me if i'm wrong, but in her childhood pics, her hair was curlier than keshia's-could've been a braidout though) but the women on here are always suspicious about what her real hair is like and i've seen people say the curly hair they see can't possibly be hers. why is keisha exempt from that? i could easily say that you're going out of your way to prove something as well-that darker-skinned women can have 3a/3b hair. i mean you claim that people ignore your evidence yet keisha herself states that heat has "tamed" her curls (again, *her words*, not mine) because she uses or used it so frequently. *you continue to overlook that and then complain that the evidence YOU want to believe in was overlooked. *we've seen how heat has changed people's textures on here and that's as real as the photos members have posted (and keisha said heat changed her curls so i just don't see what the issue is- that's different from the members who posted because their hair texture really did change due to different techniques/products/etc.-i'd put her in the category of lhdc2011).





blueberryd said:


> [email protected]Kurlee http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...38606-beyonce-fans-her-real-hair-i-think.html Ppl on here debating/doubting beyonce's hair once again...to prove my point---ITS NOT ALL ABOUT SKIN TONE AND STEREOTYPES with everyone.  We discuss light skinned youtubers hair,brown skin, dark skin, etc...PPl point out often when some1s pic looks phony, or if theyre gangsta leaning, etc.....light,dark,whatever! I believe we are equal opportunity when it comes to critiquing hair--atleast here at LHCF...
> 
> 3.  And yes Alicia WEARS WEAVE, beyonce WEARS WEAVE, AALIAH WORE WEAVE, Kim K WEARS WEAVE, jessica simpson WEARS WEAVE...black, white, light,dark,  asian, bi-racial..ppl wear weaves and wigs..so what.


sorry just can't get down with the reasoning. Agree to disagree. Ya'lla re missing the point and it will be redundant for me to repeat.


----------



## renren (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> hey girl , we were close, but your hair is/was looser than mine, but now we are definitely not as close, back when *u found me my hair was heat trained and I didn't know it*. Check out my hair lately , gurrrl , *nothing like it used to be w/waves and stuff*. well it waves/curls up w/product still, *but I have NO hang-age anymore, no waves with just conditioner on loose hair anymore*, not until its all combed through and stuff but does not hang down my back like before, *just big and bigger hair now*
> 
> my hair now has tighter curls with and without product, although different in each state


 
I think Keshia is heat trained (as she said she tamed her curls). I believe that if she stops using heat, her new growth would be a different texture. Similar to the experience of Irresistible. Im not sure how different (extent of heat training) the texture would be but im sure it would be different. 

Now, is it possible for girls of her complexion/color to have *natural hair* like the texture she has in the curly pic?   Yes ofcourse it is, we have many on this board that proves this. But im not totally convinced that this is the case with *HER *(Keshia's) hair in particular.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 9, 2011)

Im not sure if this has been asked already, but for those who feel that the current picture of Keshia's curls are not her real texture, what are you basing that off of? 

Keshia has never been seen with her hair curly as a child, so if you're a naysayer, what are you basing your logic off? If you have never seen her hair curly prior to this picture, what is about her that is leading you to believe she is lying?  I haven't seen the answer to that question addressed at all.


----------



## renren (Feb 9, 2011)

snilloh said:


> Im not sure if this has been asked already, but for those who feel that the current picture of Keshia's curls are not her real texture, what are you basing that off of?
> 
> Keshia has never been seen with her hair curly as a child, so if you're a naysayer, what are you basing your logic off? If you have never seen her hair curly prior to this picture, what is about her that is leading you to believe she is lying? I haven't seen the answer to that question addressed at all.


 
*You frequently wear your hair straight. Do you style it yourself? How do you protect your curls?*

I do my own hair most of the time, unless I’m working. What I do is wash and condition it, detangling my hair in the shower while the conditioner is still in, and then rinse it out completely. I think a lot of the problems people have is that they don’t rinse their hair good enough… but if you can run your hair across it and *it squeaks… literally… then it’s clean*. I then blot dry with a towel until the majority of the moisture is gone. Next, I divide my hair in sections and lightly blow dry with an air concentrator attachment and a brush. Finally, I apply a little *Aveda Brilliant Emollient Gloss *as I flat iron it. That’s all I do. I’ve learned that less is more- - it keeps my skin clear and the overall result is much sleeker.
Another thing to be mindful of is how often you’re heat styling. I don’t put a lot of heat on my hair. Once I wash it and flat iron it, I rarely touch up. I don’t flat iron it again until I wash it again. As I’ve gotten older, *I believe the heat has tamed my curl a little*.

The answer to your question is in the interview and has been mentioned over and over again... I dont think she was lying... I think she was quite honest in the interview actually. The heat has tamed her curls... Like I said before I'm not sure of the extent of the heat training (as you have correctly said, I have not seen a picture of her curls before) but im sure her new growth is different somewhat (may not be drastically different as she said tamed a *little*).


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 9, 2011)

renren said:


> *You frequently wear your hair straight. Do you style it yourself? How do you protect your curls?
> 
> *I do my own hair most of the time, unless I’m working. What I do is wash and condition it, detangling my hair in the shower while the conditioner is still in, and then rinse it out completely. I think a lot of the problems people have is that they don’t rinse their hair good enough… but if you can run your hair across it and *it squeaks… literally… then it’s clean*. I then blot dry with a towel until the majority of the moisture is gone. Next, I divide my hair in sections and lightly blow dry with an air concentrator attachment and a brush. Finally, I apply a little *Aveda Brilliant Emollient Gloss *as I flat iron it. That’s all I do. I’ve learned that less is more- - it keeps my skin clear and the overall result is much sleeker.
> Another thing to be mindful of is how often you’re heat styling. I don’t put a lot of heat on my hair. Once I wash it and flat iron it, I rarely touch up. I don’t flat iron it again until I wash it again. As I’ve gotten older, *I believe the heat has tamed my curl a little*.
> ...



I view "tame" and "change" a lot differently.  When I read that, I assumed that she has less frizz, and the overall thickness of the strands which means that her curls won't bush out immediately. (not sure if I am explaining correctly)  I didn't read that she meant the actual diameter of her curls changed.  She could have even meant that the front of her hair was tamed a bit (that is where I see those straighter ends).  I know for myself, the front of my hair is coarser and the curls tend out quickly to an undefined mess if it is not heavily moisturized.

What I am reading from posts here (not your post as I don't recall reading them) is that her curl pattern was much tighter than it is now.  Meaning she went from say a 4a to a 3b, which I don't believe btw.


----------



## renren (Feb 9, 2011)

snilloh said:


> I view "tame" and "change" a lot differently. When I read that, I assumed that she has less frizz, and the overall thickness of the strands which means that her curls won't bush out immediately. (not sure if I am explaining correctly) I didn't read that she meant the actual diameter of her curls changed.
> 
> What I am reading from posts here (not your post as I don't recall reading them) is that her curl pattern was much tighter than it is now. *Meaning she went from say a 4a to a 3b, which I don't believe btw*.


 
@ the bolded... im not even sure if thats possible.  I don't think heat training can change textures so drastically. But im no expert on the topic so...... 

When she said 'tame' I interpreted it as loosen.....like sort of de-bulking if that makes any sense. I guess I interpreted it that way as well because she flat irons on squeaky clean hurr with no heat protectant.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> hey girl , we were close, but your hair is/was looser than mine, but now we are definitely not as close, back when u found me my hair was heat trained and I didn't know it. Check out my hair lately , gurrrl , nothing like it used to be w/waves and stuff. well it waves/curls up w/product still, but I have NO hang-age anymore, no waves with just conditioner on loose hair anymore, not until its all combed through and stuff but does not hang down my back like before, just big and bigger hair now
> 
> my hair now has tighter curls with and without product, although different in each state


 
Gotcha. I've probably got some heat damage though. I only straighten once or twice a year but I think it still happened. Also, my hair has thinned with age and pregnancies 

Still love your hair. I'm always one step behind  you on length!


----------



## Jewell (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, definitely smells like B.S. to me.  I clearly remember that 4a hair she had on the Cosby Show puffing out everywhere.  And, she became a pre-teen/teen on that show, so there is no reason for the texture to dramatically change and grow out differently due to age or on its own.  I think she has a texturizer or BKT on top of heat training.  I think she is being truthful in the posting, but she is leaving out important details in her regimen obviously.  Squeaky clean hair would not lay so frizz-free while curly...  I don't follow her anyway...she seems a bit too "something..." for me.  IDK I just discern b.s. from her whenever I see her on TV or a movie.


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 9, 2011)

beana said:


> @the bolded, i got into HEATED arguments with poeple over this.... they still refused to see the truth
> 
> Btw you dont see people asking how her hair changed from a coarse 3c to 3a/b ringlets  I know her hair is professionally styled in the last two pics, but still.



I remember asking on another hair board if this was her natural hair, and people said this was fake too, so I don't even know anymore:


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 9, 2011)

renren said:


> @ the bolded... im not even sure if thats possible.  I don't think heat training can change textures so drastically. But im no expert on the topic so......



 Let me quote a post that I read in this thread   (btw- @renren I agree with you)




kurlybella said:


> YES MA'AM (it can) - SEE THIS INTERVIEW I DID WHERE A TYPE 4B WHEN TO A TYPE 3A  what can i do about heat damage? is it reversible? | KisforKinky
> 
> HER ONE YEAR UPDATE WILL BE COMING UP THIS MONTH TOO. HER HAIR IS THRIVING NOW THAT IT IS BACK TO ITS NORMAL AND REAL TEXTURE.



At any rate, "debulk" is a good word.  That won't change the diameter of her curls, just lessen the bulk of the frizz which would make her more of a silky 3b/3c and less of a coarse 3b/c.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 9, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> eat the dauuuum cake annie mae


 

Girl, you are so random


----------



## beana (Feb 9, 2011)

werenumber2 said:


> I remember asking on another hair board if this was her natural hair, and people said this was fake too, so I don't even know anymore:



These pics were taken before her image changed. I'm not sure  if hair was added in  the above pics, but when she started wearing her hair straight, her weave was obvious.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

> Girl, you are so random




  naaah just CONFUSED on why some are
*so*  PASSIONATE about *someone else's* ___________<---- insert anything here

  just being silly in a silly aizzzz atmosphere


----------



## 4bslbound (Feb 9, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> All those chicks got nose jobs...I saw pics and apparently Keri Hilson has one too. Big deal (*not implying that it's a big deal to you).* At least they look good and don't look crazy like the Jacksons.


 

well if you aren't implying it why did you SAY it!? .....just kidding (had to keep up with the tone in the thread)

you're right, no big deal. I have always thought these ladies were absolutely naturally stunning, but apparently not naturally.

The Jackson's got it done when Plastic surgery was first getting started (lets blame it on that)


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 9, 2011)

4bslbound said:


> well if you aren't implying it why did you SAY it!? .....just kidding (had to keep up with the tone in the thread)
> 
> you're right, no big deal. I have always thought these ladies were absolutely naturally stunning, but apparently not naturally.
> 
> The Jackson's got it done when Plastic surgery was first getting started (lets blame it on that)



HAH! 

I'm just saying I know that a lot of women GO HARD on women who have had plastic surgery saying they have low self esteem, hate themselves, blah blah blah blah 

As long as you aren't making your kid eat bread and pickles for dinner so you can get yourself "done," I really don't see the issue!


----------



## beana (Feb 9, 2011)

4bslbound said:


> The Jackson's got it done when Plastic surgery was first getting started (lets blame it on that)



LMAOOO


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 9, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> why is skin tone and "regular" blackness being brought up?
> 
> it seems to me people are questioning her texture since she ISN'T some random person off the street. *she was on television for most of her childhood with her NATURAL hair all out that looks VERY different than how it does now.* hence the regular heat usage being brought up as an explanation.
> 
> ...


 Right?  It appears someone decided to go into left-field on their own accord when the bolded is the bottom line.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 9, 2011)

renren said:


> I think Keshia is heat trained (as she said she tamed her curls). I believe that if she stops using heat, her new growth would be a different texture. Similar to the experience of Irresistible. Im not sure how different (extent of heat training) the texture would be but im sure it would be different.
> 
> Now, is it possible for girls of her complexion/color to have *natural hair* like the texture she has in the curly pic?   Yes ofcourse it is, we have many on this board that proves this. But im not totally convinced that this is the case with *HER *(Keshia's) hair in particular.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Well since I have shown I had a fro as a child I might as well show my heat trained hair vs today
2005 full of product and wet hair


Hosted on Fotki

2005 full of Avacado butter-wet


Hosted on Fotki
2007 not heat trained-full of product(eta; I just read in my fotki this was avocado butter too) and wet hair


Hosted on Fotki

I chopped in 2005 and again last year

it doesnt hang anymore just get bigger-I don't generally take back shots anymore
2007


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki

today-well just a few days ago-full of conditioner but only slightly damp (I allowed the conditioner to dry in my hair out of laziness)


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## FeelinIt (Feb 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad.



And that's the real issue....really people c'mon.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 9, 2011)

snilloh said:


> Im not sure if this has been asked already, but for those who feel that the current picture of Keshia's curls are not her real texture, what are you basing that off of?
> 
> Keshia has never been seen with her hair curly as a child, so if you're a naysayer, what are you basing your logic off? If you have never seen her hair curly prior to this picture, what is about her that is leading you to believe she is lying? I haven't seen the answer to that question addressed at all.


 
I dont believe the hair pictured would look like young Rudy when blown out.  
If you blow that out, its gonna look almost straight, I srsly doubt it would have the size and volume of the gorgeous Young Rudy hair.

This is just based on my eyes, and my observations on hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

naaah u know u *take* back shots


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 9, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> *But people disagreed on Kimmaytube's hair type as well. Many posters thought she was a 3C *and Kimmaytube certainly doesn't fit the aesthetic you speak of. FWIW, Kimmay has a vid stating that she is a 4a/b.
> 
> I don't think anyone is doubting a brown skin girl can have curly hair. Last I checked Chili from TLC was brown and she clearly has 3a or 3b hair.



well, actually that's not true (at least if you talking about the recent threads). a few, like on one hand thought so. many just thought her straight hair looked stiff and dull with ragged ends.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 9, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> May!  i actually thought it was March 1st... but it's may 1st!!!
> 
> i checked out nappturality last nite
> 
> ...



just don't mention anything related to heat on that site. YOU WILL BE BANNED!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 9, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> naaah u know u *take* back shots


lol   meant while my hair is wet/natural like in the previous pics

only while stretched or pressed.  it just looks big from the back now , loose(it doesnt just hang down my back like before) naturally,  it looks really crazy anyway cause my nape hair is always hanging a lil longer than the rest of my hair

eta , right, someone else took the pics not me.......gurl ur nuts 

having me up in here trying to figure out what you really mean


----------



## renren (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Well since I have shown I had a fro as a child I might as well show my heat trained hair vs today
> 2005 full of product and wet hair
> 
> 
> ...


 

THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is what I imagine heat training would do... Not a very drastic change... de-bulks your hair and makes it hang a little looser. Your hair is amazing btw!!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Well since I have shown I had a fro as a child I might as well show my heat trained hair vs today
> 2005 full of product and wet hair
> http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2005/just_buyin_mo_time/dscf0394.htmlHosted on Fotki
> 
> ...


 
I am LOVING your last pictures....your hair went POOF!


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Iris came and shut this thread down with all those beautiful hair pics! I forgot what the thread was about.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to disagree. Alicia Keys and Keisha Knight are celebrities and people seem to be responding to what they thought Keisha's hair was and what it appears to be now.  If Alicia was on CN with a wash and go that looked like Sera2544's hair from Youtube, or mwedzi's beautiful hair I would be taken aback to be honest, because it differs from anything i've seen her hair do in the past 10+ years of her fame.

Now, if a non famous person who looks like Keisha and has her hair texture has come on here showing texture and the thread turned into a "i know you must be texturized/lying/heat damaged, etc" type of thread then that's different. 

If by chance such a thread exists can you please point me to it? I'm not being facetious, it just sounds like it would make for one of those "gate" type threads. 



Kurlee said:


> t*he bolded proves nothing because if she looked like AKeys this thread would not be 20 pages*. People would say ' oh that's nice' or want the product she uses and that would be the end of it. What's wrong with it is that the intentions are not pure. It's not just, 'oh cool look at her hair now'. It's riddled with implications, stereotypes, explanations, skepticism. When we look at certain people's hair we just assume it's theirs and say it's nice. We usually don't probe into whether the curls are authentic, heat damage, a wig or weave. I will never forget the thread where Alicia Keys was posted pre-preggo with a horrid looking weave on stage right after saying she got a hair cut and everyone insisted it was her hair, even though it was obvious it wasn't.
> 
> Because of her aesthetic, people don't question her hair or break down her curl authenticity to heat damage and all that and WANT to believe it's hers. They just accept it. Tia and Tamera in Sister Sister had tight spirals (3c) in that show, but the rare time we see their hair curly now, it's in the 2's.  No one questions if it's heat damage from all the straightening they do.  They just roll with it and accept it even though the texture change is drastic.  No one thinks it's a weave or wig or texturizer. It just is. . . .
> 
> When it's someone who doesn't  fit the aesthetic people digging deep to 'explain' her texture. Trying to quantify heat damage, relaxer, weaves all over someone you don't know, who doesn't have an album (fotki) or public regimen, so you actually know what they do to their hair on the regular is just weird.  The only time we see her is on tv and at famous people events, so yes her hair is gonna be "done".  The difference in reaction is so transparent and silly.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 9, 2011)

Smh at this thread being 14 pages long ....tis all.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous girl. Love her hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> Right?  It appears someone decided to go into left-field on their own accord when the bolded is the bottom line.


----------



## wish4length (Feb 9, 2011)

What if we remembered seeing 3a/b type hair on her during the Cosby show and now all of a sudden she had 4a/b hair? Would anyone really care?

I think the OP of this thread brought it to our attention because it concerned hair and WE are LHCF. She even stated that she doens't think Knight is a liar, she just "grabbed our attention" with the title.
You are entitled to believe she is lying, telling the truth, her hair is heat trained, etc....

Women on this board have shut up critics. Why can't someone outside this board do the same?

All I know is I joined this board to get support on growing my hair and stressing over Rudy's hair will not help me with my journey.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> lol  meant while my hair is wet/natural like in the previous pics
> 
> only while stretched or pressed. it just looks big from the back now , loose(it doesnt just hang down my back like before) naturally, it looks really crazy anyway cause my nape hair is always hanging a lil longer than the rest of my hair
> 
> ...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

YouTube - Season 2 Episode 03 - Happy Anniversary
YouTube - Season 4 Episode 08 - It Ain't Easy Being Green
YouTube - Season 2 Episode 04-The Juicer
so darn cute


YouTube - Season 1 Episode 22 - Slumber Party #2  <--- ALICIA KEYS


----------



## gcchick_07 (Feb 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> Right?  It appears someone decided to go into left-field on their own accord when the bolded is the bottom line.



noooo girl, we are self hating jealous heauxs who can't believe that a plain ole negro like us can have that good hurr.  why did i get cursed with these 4a/b napps when Rudy can swang-a-lang her curls along with the whitest of 'em.

we just jealous.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 9, 2011)

Kurlee said:


>


Im not really up on the communication thru smilies, but yeah I'd be talmbout you, mainly, from what I've read...

We are all aware there are plenty of brown to dark brown-skinned ladies, who consider themselves black, on television, and on these forums who have varying hair types. 

Its insulting for you(or anyone) to continually INSIST that her complexion is the reason, simply for sharing the opinion that the hair looks other than what it used to. Its insulting that you think so little of posters intelligence that you believe we are seemingly unable to formulate a varying opion outside of this colorism stuff only you seem to be caught up on. Its out of context to me, with all due respect Madam.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't read this whole long thread nor do I personally know KNP, but I believe her story is possible.   

I assumed that I was type 4 because my mother who has very silky type 2 hair didn't know how to deal with my hair as a kid.  The Breck and Jhirmack and Faberge shampoos that worked on her hair really dried mine out and she brushed my hair daily so it stayed poofy and frizzy all the time.  My hair laughed at Cream Rinses and I needed more oil and moisture in my hair.

Looking back at my childhood pictures, my hair definitely looks like type 4 hair.

I didn't learn any of this until I was in my late 20s and had been relaxing for many years at that point.  Once I BCed and began a decent regimen, my hair grew into a 3B/3C pattern as my hair got longer.


----------



## diadall (Feb 9, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Smh at this thread being 14 pages long ....tis all.



I thought the same thing and then I read the thread, its not all about Keisha Knight Pulliam.  Take a read.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Feb 9, 2011)

Seriously. 

As you age, your hair texture DOES CHANGE.  And trying to compare hair care from the 80s to now is quite simply, fraught with peril.  If you brush out ANY curls in order to get them out, guess what?  The hair is going to frizz and puff out.  If you put heat on TOP of that, exactly what do you think is going to happen?

Any of you that have the EXACT hair you had as a child now, and you're over 30?  I'd love to see it.  You've grown that hair out four times; the environment and other factors are going to change it, period.

KKP had big beautiful hair as a child (as many of us did) and then got hold to some heat and changed the game.  Happens to the best of us.  But to act like she HAS to have had a texturizer or perm or that she HAD to be a certain hair type when you weren't there and you don't know?  Yeah.  Work on that a little harder.

*smh*  All this hair on these boards and this is what y'all come up with?  Okay.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

clair huxtable had the sick hair on the show!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2011)

Nothing to add! I'm 275!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Well since I have shown I had a fro as a child I might as well show my heat trained hair vs today
> 2005 full of product and wet hair
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to put your hair on my head!!  Pretty hair!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 9, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> Well since I have shown I had a fro as a child I might as well show my heat trained hair vs today
> 2005 full of product and wet hair
> 
> 
> ...



are any versions of this hair for sale....


----------



## Embyra (Feb 9, 2011)

wish4length said:


> What if we remembered seeing 3a/b type hair on her during the Cosby show and now all of a sudden she had 4a/b hair? Would anyone really care?
> 
> *I think the OP of this thread brought it to our attention because it concerned hair and WE are LHCF. She even stated that she doens't think Knight is a liar, she just "grabbed our attention" with the title.
> You are entitled to believe she is lying, telling the truth, her hair is heat trained, etc....
> ...



EXACTLY


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Feb 9, 2011)

279..........................


----------



## jupitermoon (Feb 9, 2011)

@Irresistible, your hair is unique.  You have curls/waves like a type 3 but it expands and looks cloudy and Afro-like like a type 4.  I love it.

As a child people also told me I had hair like little Rudy.  It wasn't until I was a teenager that I realized my hair was curly, because it was always brushed out and braided like Rudy's.  The blue/green grease was the only product that my parents used on my hair too, lol!



BostonMaria said:


> Nothing to add! I'm 275!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Mrs. Verde said:


> 279..........................



lol, I'm 280.


----------



## knt1229 (Feb 9, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> well, actually that's not true (at least if you talking about the recent threads). a few, like on one hand thought so. many just thought her straight hair looked stiff and dull with ragged ends.


 
You're talking about the Kimmaytube flat ironing reveal thread. I'm talking about a Kimmaytube thread that was posted before she revealed the flat ironed hair. I think that thread ended up locked and may be poofed not sure.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2011)

I think her hair is heat damaged.  Also, we have to remember that her hair was brushed out when we saw it on the cosby show, not gelled and "defined" and likely damp as it is in the pic.


----------



## 4bslbound (Feb 9, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> HAH!
> 
> I'm just saying I know that a lot of women GO HARD on women who have had plastic surgery saying they have low self esteem, hate themselves, blah blah blah blah
> 
> As long as you aren't making your kid eat bread and pickles for dinner so you can get yourself "done," I really don't see the issue!


 

YEA, I DONT THINK THERE IS AN ISSUE......I JUST NOTICED THAT SHE HAD A NOSE JOB (NO BIG DEAL)


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> Im not really up on the communication thru smilies, but yeah I'd be talmbout you, mainly, from what I've read...
> 
> We are all aware there are plenty of brown to dark brown-skinned ladies, who consider themselves black, on television, and on these forums who have varying hair types.
> 
> Its insulting for you(or anyone) to continually INSIST that her complexion is the reason, simply for sharing the opinion that the hair looks other than what it used to. Its insulting that you think so little of posters intelligence that you believe we are seemingly unable to formulate a varying opion outside of this colorism stuff only you seem to be caught up on. Its out of context to me, with all due respect Madam.


whateva man. Get mad if ya want to. I have just as much right to participate and have a counter opinion as anyone else. Not looking for co-signs or people to agree. If you you want to make it about all that, go right ahead, but I feel the way I feel and if you don't like it, kindly skip over my posts.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 9, 2011)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Seriously.
> 
> As you age, your hair texture DOES CHANGE.  And trying to compare hair care from the 80s to now is quite simply, fraught with peril.  If you brush out ANY curls in order to get them out, guess what?  The hair is going to frizz and puff out.  If you put heat on TOP of that, exactly what do you think is going to happen?
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!


----------



## levette (Feb 9, 2011)

at least her hair is real- geez=- who cares if she is 2a, 4z, etc-  her hair is REAL- that's what matters!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm just kinda mad she is telling others that it's good to let your hair get squeaky=totally stripped of all oils and moisture

I don't do squeaky

not ever

she is saying if you don't get the squeak , she thinks thats where most people have problems......huh?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

*when did Keshia color her hair brown with highlights?  is it colored now? *


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 9, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *when did Keshia color her hair brown with highlights?  is it colored now? *




Yesterday!  
 y'all still going in on KiKi?


----------



## pringe (Feb 9, 2011)

When I was younger I had waves, I can tell through looking back at school pics. Now there aren't really any waves in sight. It's time to close this thread. lol


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 9, 2011)

*VIP* said:


> Yesterday!
> y'all still going in on KiKi?


 
  4real?  so it's brown now?  I'd love to see it actually

forced my self to watch part of the sitcom earlier


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 10, 2011)

4bslbound said:


> YEA, I DONT THINK THERE IS AN ISSUE......I JUST NOTICED THAT SHE HAD A NOSE JOB (NO BIG DEAL)



I didn't mean you, I just meant some women. WHY ARE YOU TYPING IN ALL CAPS?!


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 10, 2011)

I was waiting for someone to mention this, we being LHCF and all...no one had any commentary about the regimen...?

At any rate, I'm 293. 



Irresistible said:


> I'm just kinda mad she is telling others that it's good to let your hair get squeaky=totally stripped of all oils and moisture
> 
> I don't do squeaky
> 
> ...


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not gone lie...  *I think *that is some wet and wavy yaky hair...  It looks just like my old weaves.  I could be wrong about it not being her natural hair but oh well.  Looks weave-ish to me.    Especially the color.  Had it been all black, I might not have said the same thing but it ain't so it's a weave in my book.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 10, 2011)

its not a typical pic one would take for a hair site that's for sure

I ain't sayin nothing else.  cause I don't know what to think


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe she did a BKT?
*kanye shrug*

296......

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow this thread has turned into something huh lol

I can only base this off of her childhood hair. I dunno, it just don't match up to me.
If this was a debate about her hair being WL. Without a doubt * I would believe her hair was WL with no added hair * because on the show she was MBL/WL in a blow-dried state (just imagine how long it would have been pressed/flat ironed). But her texture back then compared to now…I dunno. 

I agree your hair can become finer/coarser, thicker/thinner as you get older but it seems like a big difference for KKP. It just seems to be altered. She even said its tamed by heat (Its stringy and she has some straight pieces in the front). It may be her hair from scalp to ends but I don’t think that’s her “Natural God Given” texture. I bet if she stopped with the heat her hair would have more shrinkage and her curls would be tighter.












My 3 cents!


----------



## KurleeK5 (Feb 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> All those chicks got nose jobs...I saw pics and apparently Keri Hilson has one too. Big deal (not implying that it's a big deal to you). At least they look good and don't look crazy like the Jacksons.


 

Before accusing them all of nose jobs,  you should check out this video on youtube nose contouring...
YouTube - Easy Nose Contouring Tutorial

It gives the appearance of a thinner nose... I've actually tried it on myself and it does wonders for how your nose looks.

just dropping a bit of make-up info for you.


----------



## KurleeK5 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just don't understand why there is still an issue here? she said her hair was "heat trained" when she described what she does to it.....



I just don't know why everyone keeps posting pictures of her hair blown out as a child...when you show me one of her "curly" hair then compare it to her hair now, then I'll feel this thread has relevance...until then....


also, you can see the "sheen" that her hair is giving off...all the various textures in the pic leads me to think that is her real hair...now how old the pic is..idk, but who has seen her recently to verify? .....


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 10, 2011)

KurleeK5 said:


> Before accusing them all of nose jobs, you should check out this video on youtube nose contouring...
> YouTube - Easy Nose Contouring Tutorial
> 
> It gives the appearance of a thinner nose... I've actually tried it on myself and it does wonders for how your nose looks.
> ...


 
That's a nifty video...it does make a difference.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 10, 2011)

boingboing said:


> Wow this thread has turned into something huh lol
> 
> I can only base this off of her childhood hair. I dunno, it just don't match up to me.
> If this was a debate about her hair being WL. Without a doubt * I would believe her hair was WL with no added hair * because on the show she was MBL/WL in a blow-dried state (just imagine how long it would have been pressed/flat ironed). But her texture back then compared to now…I dunno.
> ...



*
can someone tell me how to capture images from a VIDEO*...... PRETTY PLEASE????


----------



## Morenita (Feb 10, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> this is the real issue why this thread is hitting ten pages. People can't wrap their head around a "regular black girl"having curly aka good hair. It HAS to be a mistake or fake because only "mixed" girls have hair like that. All this frenzy over ignorance. Wouldn't it just be easier to accept that the girl's hair curly and even if it was a bit tighter a while ago, that doesn't negate the fact that she has always had thick, healthy and curly hair.  If this was a pic of lisa bonet or someone with the right aesthetic, would we be suspicious and insist their curls were the product of heat straightening/alteration? would people be analyzing and throwing out weave, texturizer, etc? Nope. People would accept it, even if her hair WAS texturized/heat damaged. Why do people care so much that they are reaching soooo far and deep to explain the girl's hair texture. How weird is that?
> 
> Despite this board being filled with gorgeous women with gorgeous hair of all shades, defying stereotypes, people deep down can't let go of the same old ignorant hair crap even if they see the real live proof, over and over again.  Just sad.



^ This, totally. 

And not only that, it's also just a shame that the entire interview has this dark cloud over it now because of all this hair typing drama/analyzing. Nikki did the hair community a service by taking the time out to track Keisha down and interview her, and all this thread is providing is a disservice to all of that by throwing a bunch of unnecessary negativity in the mix. If I were her (or any other person for that matter), I sure as heck wouldn't want to do any more interviews about "natural" hair. And that would be a shame, because we'd then be the ones losing out.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm one of the people who said her hair looks heat trained and I still hold to that.  She basically said it herself in her interview.  

I'm not one of the people who is assuming that's not her true hair texture because she is not light skinned or mixed or whatever.  My mom is black, she has chocolate colored skin, she's completely natural with no heat damage and has a looser texture than KK in that pic.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Feb 10, 2011)

those KNP pics from cn interview are on mediatakeout now. but they debating if she had a nosejob not her hair lol


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 10, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> 4real?  so it's brown now?  I'd love to see it actually
> 
> forced my self to watch part of the sitcom earlier


............


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 10, 2011)

That's it! Andre Walker is the debil reincarnate! Hair typing has been the worst thing to enter the natural curly, coily, kinky hair realm!  

All I know is I've always loved Keisha's hair whether it be naturally bushy, curly, coily, kinky or neyappy!

Healthy hair is beautiful! (drops mic)


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Feb 10, 2011)

honestly the thread wouldn't have been this long if the whole color issue wasn't brought into it and if people weren't stressing over the fact that some posters questioned her texture. i only responded because of that and i think a lot of other people did as well. in the beginning, some people simply stated that they didn't think it was her real texture and they got backlash for it as if we don't discuss beyonce's hair or any other celeb's hair. we talk about the way they raise their children, the people they date, we call them fame wh**** (the kardashians) etc. and now people are up in arms because some people (like me) think she's heat-trained and some think she's wearing a weave. damn didn't know keisha and her hair were so off-limits


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm worried that this mess will be associated with lhcf. People are wrong for going in on her like that on CN. 
I would hate for her to read some of this stuff. 
Also,something just makes me feel off with the way the majority of people in here are arguing that people don't believe its her texture because she is a "regular" black girl. Who even brought that up? Who mentioned it? What made you guys reach that conclusion,even though I didn't see it insinuated anywhere in here. So people can't debate hair anymore? This thread could have been way more civil and lighthearted than what it turned out to be. This mess is getting so old.


----------



## nissi (Feb 10, 2011)

#309  Nissi wuz here! 

It's already been said and demonstrated beautifully by Iris, but when I got grown, and knew how to properly hydrate my hair with the right sources of moisture (instead of the Vitapointe of my childhood), my texture came alive, and I was shocked.  My family members and co-workers were also shocked, and thought I had a weave.

So I wouldn't doubt her heat-training since she has been doing it so long and also has color (which we know also straightens the hair). People do lie, by why would she subject herself to such scrutiny knowing that people would be quick to investigate her claim and call her a liar?  Doesn't make sense...   I would hope she is not that stupid.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 10, 2011)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm worried that this mess will be associated with lhcf. People are wrong for going in on her like that on CN.
> I would hate for her to read some of this stuff.
> Also,something just makes me feel off with the way the majority of people in here are arguing that people don't believe its her texture because she is a "regular" black girl. Who even brought that up? Who mentioned it? What made you guys reach that conclusion,even though I didn't see it insinuated anywhere in here. So people can't debate hair anymore? This thread could have been way more civil and lighthearted than what it turned out to be. This mess is getting so old.





ConstantlyDynamic said:


> honestly the thread wouldn't have been this long if the whole color issue wasn't brought into it and if people weren't stressing over the fact that some posters questioned her texture. i only responded because of that and i think a lot of other people did as well. in the beginning, some people simply stated that they didn't think it was her real texture and they got backlash for it as if we don't discuss beyonce's hair or any other celeb's hair. we talk about the way they raise their children, the people they date, we call them fame wh**** (the kardashians) etc. and now people are up in arms because some people (like me) think she's heat-trained and some think she's wearing a weave. damn didn't know keisha and her hair were so off-limits


If that's the opinion I have, I am allowed to voice it and if you don't like it, don't respond. People keep whining about what I said, but cannot counter it in any meaningful way and encourage a real dialogue.  Talking loud and saying nothing.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 10, 2011)

in response to ladybeesrch:

imean  ireally don't mind the redundancy and the bickering on this topic...that's what forums/discussions/debates are all about...but what i REALLY don't like about this thread is the title---and iknow the OP just did it for shock value,_ but ithink the TITLE of the thread is what makes us as LHCF members look bad._..not necessarily what has been said in the thread, imo  Even on BHM--they were like, "Damn, the ladies on LHCF are calling keisha a liar!"  I also think the title of the thread kinda automatically sets the tone for the discussion to follow...and calling some1 a liar automatically pits members against eachother.
xoxo


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 10, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> If that's the opinion I have, I am allowed to voice it and if you don't like it, don't respond. People keep whining about what I said, but cannot counter it in any meaningful way and encourage a real dialogue. Talking loud and saying nothing.


 
Did I mention you?
Like I said,the majority of people in here are argiung in her favor,which would mean that I am referring to the majority of the posts in this thread,no? Why did you feel the need to respond as if i personally attacked you? I don't do that crazy back and forth with people who can't figure out why the heck they are arguing,so you keep doing you,but know that I would have called you out by name if I felt the need to. lol.


----------



## Qtee (Feb 10, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> in response to ladybeesrch:
> 
> imean  ireally don't mind the redundancy and the bickering on this topic...that's what forums/discussions/debates are all about...but what i REALLY don't like about this thread is the title---and iknow the OP just did it for shock value,_ but ithink the TITLE of the thread is what makes us as LHCF members look bad._..not necessarily what has been said in the thread, imo  Even on BHM--they were like, "Damn, the ladies on LHCF are calling keisha a liar!"  I also think the title of the thread kinda automatically sets the tone for the discussion to follow...and calling some1 a liar automatically pits members against eachother.
> xoxo


ITA....the title set the tone..


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 10, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> in response to ladybeesrch:
> 
> imean ireally don't mind the redundancy and the bickering on this topic...that's what forums/discussions/debates are all about...but what i REALLY don't like about this thread is the title---and iknow the OP just did it for shock value,_ but ithink the TITLE of the thread is what makes us as LHCF members look bad._..not necessarily what has been said in the thread, imo Even on BHM--they were like, "Damn, the ladies on LHCF are calling keisha a liar!" I also think the title of the thread kinda automatically sets the tone for the discussion to follow...and calling some1 a liar *automatically pits members against eachother.*
> xoxo


 
Oh,I totally agree about the title,but I saw right off the bat where she said she was playing,and took it as that.
And for the record,I do believe she has type 3 hair. I just wanted to point out all of the out of place ufckery.

I do not believe that the title pits members against each other. I think some people had some things to say,and felt like this was the right opportunity,when it seems just straight outta left field in here. I just can't see how the discussion ties into this one. That's why I posted.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 10, 2011)

ladybeesrch....GIRLL i am SO with u on ur original post and all of the 'out of place ufckery' u are referring to...there was plenty-o-that up in here lol  ithink this thread should officially RIP...lol!

xoxo ladies


----------



## SVT (Feb 10, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> *Hair typing has been the worst thing to enter the natural curly, coily, kinky hair realm!*


 
Agreed. (emphasis mine)

..


----------

